# MTB in der Schweiz vom 13.08.-21.08.



## hardy_aus_k (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

auch 2005 plane ich einen Schweizurlaub mit dem MTB. 

Die Unterkunft liegt ungefähr 30 Kilometer südlich von Bern zwischen Thun und Fribourg in der Nähe von Riffenmatt (von Köln 650 Kilometer). Das Haus liegt auf 1400 Meter Höhe und ist ab von allem. Wenn Ihr Abends einen Kratzer an Eurem MTB entdeckt, könnt Ihr also ruhig so laut schreien, wie Ihr möchtet. Das Ganze ist somit eher etwas für Menschen, die gerne in der Natur sind. Nähere Informationen zur Unterkunft findet Ihr unter folgendem Link: http://www.gruppenhaus.ch/objekte/d/27.html 

Um einen kleinen Eindruck vom dem Gebiet zu bekommen, solltet Ihr auf die Homepage von *On Any Sunday* nachschauen: http://www.offroad-only.de (dort unter MTB, dann unter Schweiz) Unter folgenden Link findet Ihr weitere Informationen: http://www.gurnigel.ch/ 

Möglichkeiten, unser MTB dort in Szene zu setzen, gibt es aus meiner Sicht genug. Reizvoll ist sicherlich auch die Nähe zur Jungfrauregion, der wir sicherlich wieder einen Besuch abstatten werden. Die kleine/große Scheidegg, das Faulhorn oder Männlichen sind schon reizvolle Geschichten.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich der oder andere anschliessen würde. Im Team machen die Dinge einfach mehr Spaß. Vielleicht ist aber auch die Hoffnung, dass ich hier Leute finde, die mich dann den Berg hochschieben können. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## kitesun (11. Januar 2005)

@hardy

nur so:

bin Ende Juli für 2 Wochen auch in der Schweiz, direkt am Aletschgletscher (Blatten/Belalp), und dann habe ich mich noch leichtsinnigerweise für eine Transalp angemeldet.

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. Januar 2005)

ich würd liebend gern mitkommen. Leider bin ich nicht volljährig. Doch genau das hab ich mal mit einer Wandergruppe am Grossglockner gmacht. In alten Almhütten übernachtet, nur das nötigste und rings herum kein schwein.
Mitm bike stell ich mir es noch schöner vor, ich beneide dich  

Gruß KGB


----------



## Delgado (12. Januar 2005)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd liebend gern mitkommen. Leider bin ich nicht volljährig. Doch genau das hab ich mal mit einer Wandergruppe am Grossglockner gmacht. In alten Almhütten übernachtet, nur das nötigste und rings herum kein schwein.
> Mitm bike stell ich mir es noch schöner vor, ich beneide dich
> 
> Gruß KGB



Was 'ne blöde Ausrede.

In Wirklichkeit liegt da wahrscheinlich noch'n Haftbefehl gegen Dich vor


----------



## on any sunday (12. Januar 2005)

Euschelpass, ich komme. Hiermit melde ich mich als offizieller Hardyhochschubser an. Hardy leitet dann die harten Touren und ich betreue die Plauschgruppe.  

Gruezie

Michael


----------



## Delgado (12. Januar 2005)

Wenn ich mich nun auch noch offiziell anmelde, inoffiziell ist's ja eh schon gelaufen  , kommt sonst wohl dann keiner mehr mit.

Außer *KGB*, vorausgesetzt er erreicht noch seine Volljährigkeit bis dahin.

Aber man muss auch mal an sich selber denken.

Gruß


----------



## KGBKamikaze (12. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich nun auch noch offiziell anmelde, inoffiziell ist's ja eh schon gelaufen  , kommt sonst wohl dann keiner mehr mit.
> 
> Außer *KGB*, vorausgesetzt er erreicht noch seine Volljährigkeit bis dahin.
> 
> ...


 
Also noch bin ich 15, inem halben jahr 16. Ausrede isses nicht, sonst würde ich hier garnicht schreiben


----------



## Vertexto (12. Januar 2005)

Hi,
so ,um euch richtig die Laune zu verderben bin ich zu 95,0815% dabei!!!
Gruss Gerd


----------



## Ploughman (12. Januar 2005)

@Hardy

Dir können nur noch der Staatsschutz oder ein guter Priester helfen. Es war schön hier im Forum mit dir  !

Welches Glück, dass ich letzthin schon meinen gesamten Urlaub verplant habe  .

RIP
Dieter

P.S:
Au Backe, meine Vatertagsrunde steht ja noch an


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dir können nur noch der Staatsschutz oder ein guter Priester helfen. Es war schön hier im Forum mit dir  ...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. Januar 2005)

hört sich nicht schlecht an. dann kann meine frau und ich abwechselnd auf tour gehen bzw. auf's kind aufpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. Januar 2005)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> @Hardy
> 
> Dir können nur noch der Staatsschutz oder ein guter Priester helfen. Es war schön hier im Forum mit dir  !
> 
> ...





			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich nicht schlecht an. dann kann meine frau und ich abwechselnd auf tour gehen bzw. auf's kind aufpassen



Verstehe ich das richtig, du bist jetzt Priester und deine Frau arbeitet beim Staatsschutz?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

von der großen Resonanz bin ich echt überrascht und erfreut. Es ist natürlich auch kein Problem, wenn jemand seine Familie mitbringt. Platz genug haben wir dort. Nur eines vorweg: Kinder schlafen bei Ihren Eltern   

Es würde mich natürlich besonders freuen, wenn ich dann den einen oder anderen zukünftigen Olympiasieger persönlich kennenlernen würde. Wir könnten dann schon einmal am Berg einen Performancetest machen. Das ist kein Misstrauen gegenüber den Trainingsmethoden von *MTB-Kao* und *Delgado*, aber wie heisst es so schön: Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## guido p (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo Hardy,
die Schweiz würde mich auch mal interressieren.Wieviel Personen kannst du denn insgesammt mitnehmen?
Gruß Guido


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Januar 2005)

@Guido P

Ich denke mal bis zu 10-12 Personen ist kein Problem. Hinzurechnen müssen wir immer noch 5-6 Wanderer und Motorradfahrer, die auch dort hinkommen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## guido p (13. Januar 2005)

Ich nochmal,
wann Trefft Ihr euch,um Einzelheiten zu besprechen?Oder besser,wann fahrt Ihr nochmal.Würd gern mal mitkommen,um euch kennenzulernen und um zu sehen,ob meine Kondition führ euch reicht oder ob ich nur ein Bremsklotz bin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Januar 2005)

@Guido P

Das lassen wir alles ganz in Ruhe angehen. Bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit. Wenn wir ein Vortreffen machen sollten, würden wir es ungefähr vier Wochen vorher machen. Da wir in der Zeit das Haus für uns haben, sind wir auch flexibel.

Wenn Du uns kennenlernen möchtest, musst Du einfach auf die Touren achten, die ausgeschrieben werden. Da hängst Du Dich dann einfach dran.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Januar 2005)

@hardy
zum einen sagst du das wir das haus alleine haben, dann sprichst du von wanderern und moppedfahrern. ja was denn nun? mit der kleenen werden wir auf jeden fall ein eigenes zimmer haben wollen... ihr wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## hardy_aus_k (14. Januar 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Das die zukünftige Olympiasiegerin von Euch perfekt in einem eigenen Zimmer betreut wird, liegt im Interesse aller Mitfahrenden*   

Mit wir, meine ich einen Freund, der das Haus einmal im Jahr zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt. Er fragt dann in seinem Umfeld nach, wer Interesse an der Sache hat. So sind drei Fraktionen vertreten: die Wanderer, die Mopedfahrer, die MTB'ler !

Jetzt darfst Du Dir nicht vorstellen, dass Du dort mit wilden Horden konfrontiert wirst. Die Wanderertruppe besteht wahrscheinlich aus meinem Freund und einem weiteren Kumpel, die Motorradtruppe aus einem befreundeten Ehepaar. Wir werden also ganz klar in der Überzahl sein   

Gruß
Hardy

* ich gehe davon aus, dass nur dann sichergestellt ist, dass wir in der Nacht Ruhe bekommen


----------



## MTB-Kao (14. Januar 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @MTB-Kao
> * ich gehe davon aus, dass nur dann sichergestellt ist, dass wir in der Nacht Ruhe bekommen



als wenn ihr in der nacht ruhe bekommen wollt


----------



## on any sunday (14. Januar 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> als wenn ihr in der nacht ruhe bekommen wollt



Vertrau mir, du wirst Nachts einfach nur Ruhe und nichts außer Ruhe haben wollen, ist ja kein Urlaub.


----------



## juchhu (14. Januar 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Vertrau mir, du wirst Nachts einfach nur Ruhe und nichts außer Ruhe haben wollen, ist ja kein Urlaub.


 
So, da habt Ihr's. Hier hat sich schon der erste Drillinspektor geoutet  . Das mir nachher nur ja keiner rumheult  und sagt , ich hätte ihn nicht gewarnt.  


Von wegen das war kein Urlaub, das Trainingscamp war die Hölle auf Erden, und wir haben nur gekotzt:kotz:  , und so. 


Trotzdem viel Spass bei Vorbereitung und Durchführung wünscht Euch

Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

sollte jemand nur ein verlängertes Wochenende mitfahren wolllen, ist das auch kein Thema. Auch an den Reisetage ist es ohne Probleme möglich, Touren durchzuführen. 

Bisherige Interessanten sind On Any Sunday, Vertexto, Guido P, MTB-Kao und Delgado.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

langsam droht der Schweiz-Termin und ich bin immer noch dabei meine Grundlagenausdauer zu verbessern   

Wie auch immer, langsam wird die ganze Sache spruchreif. Ganz akut ist die Sache geworden, als ich heute im Vorgebirge Meister "Vertexto" getroffen habe und er mich gefragt hat: was ist eigentlich mit der Schweiz ?

Ich kann nur sagen: die Sache findet statt   

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatten Guido P, MTB Kao & Friends, Delgado & Friends, On Any Sunday und Vertexto & Friends & Haustiere Interesse an der Geschichte und eine lose Zusage gegeben. Zumindesten habe ich für die Personen die entsprechenden Zimmer eingeplant.

Da wir wahrscheinlich in diesem Jahr mit ca. 20-30 Personen aufkreuzen werden, sollte jeder damit rechnen, dass wir 10 Sfr für die Übernacht pro Erwachsenen einkalkulieren sollten. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass wir das Haus wie die vergangenen Jahre kostenfrei bekommen werden.

Ich hätte nun die Bitte, dass Ihr Euch endgültig outet.

Sollte noch jemand Interesse haben, besteht für 1-2 weitere Personen noch Platz.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> langsam droht der Schweiz-Termin und ich bin immer noch dabei meine Grundlagenausdauer zu verbessern
> 
> ...



Wieso Delgado & Friends?

Ich wollte doch nur meine Frau und meinen Sohn mitnehmen    .

Spaß beiseite!

Der z. Zt. bärenstarke FranG (jaja der Winterpokal  ) hat letzten Samstag Interesse angemeldet. Sehr zu empfehlen, da unersetzlich als mein persönlicher Schlüsselstellen-Trainer  .

@vetexto, was für Haustiere sind denn das, die Du einplanst?

@Lars, kommt Deine Familie definitiv mit? Was hälst Du von meinem Vorschlag am 24.07. das Rennen in Hamm (Sieg) zu fahren und dabei den Fanclub
(Frauen und Kinder) zwecks Kennenlernen zusammen zu führen?
Gerd, evtl. auch für Dich interessant?

Fragen über Fragen  

Das Schlimmste ist, dass mein neues Fullie nicht rechtzeitig zum Schweiz-Event kommt   


Gruß D.


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Das Schlimmste ist, dass mein neues Fullie nicht rechtzeitig zum Schweiz-Event kommt
> ...


 
Wieso, nächstes Jahr gibts doch wieder diverse Schweiz-Events. 

Außerdem sind die Ablenkungen im kommenden Winter erfahrungsgemäß geringer, sodass Du Dich ausgiebigst mit Deinem neuen Fully pünktlich zu Nikolaus beschäftigen kannst. 

Damit die Wartezeit nicht zulang wird, empfiehlt sich folgende Lektüre

'Warten auf Godot', äh [thread=148444]Das Canyon Wartezimmer[/thread]

VG Martin


----------



## Vertexto (4. Juli 2005)

@Delgado,
hi Micha,ich wollte evt. meinen Border Colli (Kenny)mitbringen,aber der ist Konditionel so gut drauf, das er mich warscheinlich in den Bergen abhängt.

Nein,warscheinlich muß ich doch ganz alleine kommen, da meine Frau nicht so richtig Lust hat mit Kind und Kegel durch die Schweizer Berge zu wandern.
Fazit ich werde wohl ein paar Tage mit euch Radeln,und dann nach 3-4 Tagen wieder richtung Heimat fahren.
Leider kann ich am 24.7 nicht zum Rennen kommen, habe Spätschicht.
VG Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2005)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado,
> hi Micha,ich wollte evt. meinen Border Colli (Kenny)mitbringen,aber der ist Konditionel so gut drauf, das er mich warscheinlich in den Bergen abhängt.
> 
> Nein,warscheinlich muß ich doch ganz alleine kommen, da meine Frau nicht so richtig Lust hat mit Kind und Kegel durch die Schweizer Berge zu wandern.
> ...



Hi Gerd,

meine Frau hatte kurz überlegt unseren Schäferhund-, Schnauzer-, Dackel-
Meerschweinchen, usw.-Mix mit zu nehmen.

Aber ich denke mein Anhang mit Kind ist für Euch schon Strafe genug   

Und, wozu gibt's denn Schwiegermütter   

Schade, dass Deine Frau keine Lust hat....

Gruß 

D.


----------



## guido p (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo Hardy,
ich wollte mich leider für die Schweiz abmelden,da ich in diesem Zeitraum keinen Urlaub bekomme weil ich Bereitschaft habe  und mein Arbeitskoll.leider schon Urlaub hat).

Wünsche euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß und super Wetter!!

Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, nächstes Jahr gibts doch wieder diverse Schweiz-Events.
> 
> Außerdem sind die Ablenkungen im kommenden Winter erfahrungsgemäß geringer, sodass Du Dich ausgiebigst mit Deinem neuen Fully pünktlich zu Nikolaus beschäftigen kannst.
> 
> ...



Na dann muss ich eben mit dem alten Rad noch ein bischen Fahrtechnik üben  .

Und wenn alles nix hilft mach ich mir die Big Apple von Schwalbe drauf.
Die sind 6cm breit und fahren sich fast wie ein Fullie.


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann muss ich eben mit dem alten Rad noch ein bischen Fahrtechnik üben  .
> 
> Und wenn alles nix hilft mach ich mir die Big Apple von Schwalbe drauf.
> Die sind 6cm breit und fahren sich fast wie ein Fullie.


 
Was ist schon Wartezeit, wenn man gehässige Begleiter hat. 

Die Big Apple sind schon unglaublich fett, leider etwas profillos. 

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist schon Wartezeit, wenn man gehässige Begleiter hat.



Pssssst, meine Frau liest bald mit wenn ich zu Hause endlich online bin ...



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Big Apple sind schon unglaublich fett, leider etwas profillos.
> 
> VG Martin



Wer braucht schon Profil?   

Gehe davon aus, dass wir wunderschönes, trockenes Wetter haben.
Da sind Slicks besser.  

Gruß

D.


----------



## FranG (4. Juli 2005)

@Hardy
Ich fand das Angebot bereits im Frühjahr sehr interessant, denn ich war noch nie mit dem Bergrad in den Alpen. Hatte dann aber doch zu großen Respekt vor der Tour (Delgado oder Vertexto sind imho schon SEHR Böse Männer...)

Nach ich am Samstag aber die erste Tour mit einem überaus netten Tourguide alias Delgado gefahren bin, würde ich schon ganz gerne mitkommen.

Ich schicke Dir später noch eine PM.

@Gerd:
Wann möchtest Du genau zurück fahren, evtl. würde ich mich da anschließen...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## juchhu (4. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Pssssst, meine Frau liest bald mit wenn ich zu Hause endlich online bin ...


 
Ich kann schweigen wie ein Schweizer Bankkonto. Apropo Schweizer Bankkonto ...  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wer braucht schon Profil?
> 
> Gehe davon aus, dass wir wunderschönes, trockenes Wetter haben.
> Da sind Slicks besser.
> ...


 
Besser auswechselbar profillos als unverwechselbar profiliert. Oder ist es anderesherum  .


VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Besser auswechselbar profillos als unverwechselbar profiliert. Oder ist es anderesherum  .
> 
> 
> VG Martin



Nicht schon wieder


----------



## Vertexto (4. Juli 2005)

@Gerd:
Wann möchtest Du genau zurück fahren, evtl. würde ich mich da anschließen...

@Frank:
Hi Frank,
wir können ja mal sehen wie das Wetter in der Schweiz ist,aber länger als 4 Tage werde ich wohl nicht bleiben können da ,sich noch Besuch aus Übersee angemeldet hat.
Ich freue mich schon auf einen,, erholsamen``   Urlaub mit euch allen.
VG Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

das ging richtig schnell mit der Rückmeldung   

Sollte Vertexto ohne Familie kommen, entkrampft sich dann auch die Raumproblematik, da wir von den Mountainbikern dann wohl nur für MTB Kao (hat sich noch gar nicht gemeldet   ) und Delgado einen eigenen Schlafraum brauchen.

Als Lageraspiranten sehe ich dann aktuell FranG, On Any Sunday, Vertexto und mich vor. 

Damit wäre nachwievor dann Platz für noch ein bis zwei weitere Kandidaten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

es gibt noch eine besondere Herausforderung:

http://www.grand-raid-cristalp.ch/www/GRC/grc.nsf/0/3b6aa54edc05295141256bd0005694ab?OpenDocument

Das ist ein Tip von On Any Sunday. Da wir unsere Hütte bis Sonntag haben, wäre es organisatorisch kein Problem. Die Fahrzeit von Riffenmatt bis Verbier würde ich auf zwei Stunden schätzen. 

Vielleicht wäre es aber auch eine Möglichkeit, einen Teil der Tour unter der Woche nachzufahren.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## FranG (5. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> es gibt noch eine besondere Herausforderung:
> 
> ...


Ich sehe schon: das wird bestimmt eine richtig entspannte Woche 


Gruß
Frank


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Juli 2005)

Moin,
da im Moment alle meine anderen privaten Bike-"Projekte" (fahre am Donnerstag für 5 Tage zum Biken nach Graubünden und wenn ich die Wetterprognosen sehe ...    ) wie Seifenblasen platzen, möchte ich mal so gaaaanz leise Interesse anmelden.  
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mich, was die Planung angeht, mit Infos auf dem Laufenden halten würdet. Spätestens um den 20. Juli könnte ich mich definitiv äußern. Wenn das nicht zu spät ist?

Stefan


----------



## volker k (5. Juli 2005)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich denke ich werde auch mitfahren wenn du noch ein einen Platz frei hast   , ( nachdem Michael mir schon gedroht hat   ) muß aber morgen erst einmal abklären ob ich dann Urlaub bekomme   .

Melde mich dann nocheinmal.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. Juli 2005)

hi leute,

bin im moment sowohl privat als auch beruflich ziemlich busy und schaffe es momentan fast gar nicht mehr auf's bike     dementsprechend mache ich mir um meine kraft und kondition etwas sorgen wenn es in die alpen geht. aber was soll's, wir haben den urlaub mit euch fest eingeplant   

@delgado
also michael, ich komme dann auch mit family. das rennen am 24.7 werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren, treffen könnten wir uns ja trotzdem. ich wollte mal bei einem solchen event meine dslr ausprobieren und ein paar coole pics schießen. ich werde den termin mal mit meiner frau absprechen.

@vertexto
na du mailignorierer  wir werden auf jeden fall auch wanderschuhe dabei haben, deine frau müsste also nicht alleine durch die berge. vielleicht bekommst du sie ja doch noch überredet.

so long
lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. Juli 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado
> also michael, ich komme dann auch mit family. das rennen am 24.7 werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren, treffen könnten wir uns ja trotzdem. ich wollte mal bei einem solchen event meine dslr ausprobieren und ein paar coole pics schießen. ich werde den termin mal mit meiner frau absprechen.



Ja, gute Idee Du Mailignorierer   



			
				MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @vertexto
> na du mailignorierer  wir werden auf jeden fall auch wanderschuhe dabei haben, deine frau müsste also nicht alleine durch die berge. vielleicht bekommst du sie ja doch noch überredet.
> 
> so long
> lars



Jaaaaa, bitte überreden!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wer sich jetzt Sorgen um das Freizeitprogramm außerhalb des Biken macht, kann sie begraben. 

Es sind bestimmt 10-12 Wanderer (Amateuere mit Bergschwäche bis Profi, eben wie bei den Bikern: Hardy_aus_K auf der einen, Delgado auf der anderen Seite   ) dabei, die jeden Tag verschiedene Touren in der Umgebung gehen werden. Abgesehen davon sind die umliegenden Städte Fribourg, Bern und Thun schnell zu erreichen.

Auch ist sicherlich wieder ein Ausflug zum Eiger geplant. Dort könnten wir sicherlich etwas organisieren, dass alle auf Ihre Kosten kommen.

Ich empfehle auch allen Bikern, auf jeden Fall die Wanderschuhe mitzunehmen. Es gibt zwar dort keine hohen Berge, aber einige wirklich richtig geile Aussichtpunkte.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (6. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ist sicherlich wieder ein Ausflug zum Eiger geplant. Dort könnten wir sicherlich etwas organisieren, dass alle auf Ihre Kosten kommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Klettern an der Eiger Nordwand?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2005)

@Delgado

Es gibt dort einen Singletrail, der direkt unterhalb des Eigers vorbeiführt. Im Schweizer Forums ist darüber diskutiert worden. Das wäre sicherlich eine nette Herausforderung.

Ich schlage deshalb vor, dass wir erst den Singletrail fahren und uns die Sache mal anschauen. Wer weiss, vielleicht gibt es in der Eigernordwand doch einen fahrbaren Uphill. Downhill klappt auf jeden Fall   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Klettern an der Eiger Nordwand?




Nö, langweilig. Basejump soll dieses Jahr der Renner sein...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2005)

@Enrgy

Basejump funktioniert in der Eigernordwand nicht. Dafür ist sie dann doch nicht steil genug   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Enrgy
> 
> Basejump funktioniert in der Eigernordwand nicht. Dafür ist sie dann doch nicht steil genug
> 
> ...




  

Habsch doch selber schon im Fernsehen gesehn! Zuerst ein Sprung auf eine vorgelagerte Felsnadel, und von dort gings dann abwärts.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

zum Thema "Eiger" habe ich natürlich ein passendes Bild. Es ist ein Photo von der Seite, damit Ihr nicht den Mut verliert. Alles Kopfsache !

Die anderen Bilder zeigen Euch den Charakter der Gegend bzw. den Blick am Abend von unserer Hütte. Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

insgesamt haben nun 26 Personen aus dem Umfeld von meinem Kumpel und mir zugesagt. Weitere 5 Personen sind noch unschlüssig, ob sie den Schritt wagen sollen. Ich kann es verstehen   

*Als ersten Schritt für die Organisation der Reise, möchten wir eine Teilnehmerliste erstellen. Deshalb bitte ich Euch, mir Name, Adresse, Telefon, Handy und eMail mitzuteilen.*

Danach würde das Thema "Fahrgemeinschaften" auf dem Programm stehen. Bitte teilt mir mit, wer schon zueinander gefunden hat und wer ggf. noch Mitfahrgelegenheit anbietet bzw. sucht. Bitte teilt uns auch mit, ob Ihr noch zusätzliches Gespäck mitnehmen könnt.

Zu den Themen "Raumbelegung", "Wegbeschreibung", "Ankunft/Abfahrt", "Bettwäsche", "Musik", "Spiele", "Kosten für Übernachtung und Essensumlage", "Beschaffung von Lebensmittel und Getränken", "Organisation Frühstück/Abendessen" werde ich kurzfristig ein Merkblatt erstellen. Sollte das Bedürfnis nach weiteren Informationen bestehen, bitte ich um kurze Mitteilung, ich werde mich dann darum kümmern.

*Wir haben uns auch entschlossen, ein Vortreffen anzubieten. Das findet am 24.07. bei mir ab 18.00 Uhr statt. Auch dazu gibt es in Kürze noch ein paar Informationen.*

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Juli 2005)

da wir mit kind & kegel anreisen, dazu noch kinderwagen, kinderbett, 2 fahrräder undundund mitnehmen müssen und außerdem wahrscheinlich noch eine wochen im schönen engelberg verlängern werden ist die nutzbare fläche meines autos schon voll ausgenutzt. ok, den kegel könnten wir zuhause lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> da wir mit kind & kegel anreisen, dazu noch kinderwagen, kinderbett, 2 fahrräder undundund mitnehmen müssen und außerdem wahrscheinlich noch eine wochen im schönen engelberg verlängern werden ist die nutzbare fläche meines autos schon voll ausgenutzt. ok, den kegel könnten wir zuhause lassen




Dito

Bzw. suche ich noch jemanden, der vielleicht mein Bike transportieren könnte   .

Grüße Michael


----------



## volker k (11. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dito
> 
> Bzw. suche ich noch jemanden, der vielleicht mein Bike transportieren könnte   .
> 
> Grüße Michael




Wenn es nicht das Tandem ist könnte ich es evtl. noch mitnehmen. ( vorausgesetzt es gehen 5 Fahrräder rein     )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nicht das Tandem ist könnte ich es evtl. noch mitnehmen. ( vorausgesetzt es gehen 5 Fahrräder rein     )
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Du bist mein Held


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist mein Held




Mein Gott, das wissen wir inzwischen...  

PS: habt ihr eigentlich nen internen Contest für die fetteste Signatur laufen?


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> PS: habt ihr eigentlich nen internen Contest für die fetteste Signatur laufen?



Nee, das wär' zu einfach.

Aber für die kniffligste Schlüsselstelle.

Zur Zeit liegt Volker hinten   .


----------



## volker k (12. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das wär' zu einfach.
> 
> Aber für die kniffligste Schlüsselstelle.
> 
> Zur Zeit liegt Volker hinten   .




Noch.  

Aber warts ab beim nächsten mal werde ich es dir zeigen   .

Aber wobei mit dem Signatur Contest könnte man ja mal drüber nachdenken  .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

da ich nun fast alle Adressen beieinander habe, werde ich heute Abend hoffentlich eine Teilnehmerliste erstellen.

Der nächste Schritt ist dann u.a. die Klärung der Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Dabei werde ich auch abfragen, wer noch Platz für Gepäck, Lebensmittel, usw. hat.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> insgesamt haben nun 26 Personen ... zugesagt. Weitere 5 Personen sind noch unschlüssig, ob sie den Schritt wagen sollen. Ich kann es verstehen



Ich auch    

*Viel Spass auf'm Euschels*


----------



## hardy_aus_k (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich kann Euch nur empfehlen, mal auf der Seite von *[email protected]* vorbeizuschauen. Dort findet Ihr die gesamten Grausamkeiten, die die Gegend zu bieten hat   Letztes Jahr war das eine richtig Quelle, um unsere Touren zu planen (http://www.liebing.ch/bike/index.html).

Schaut dort unter unter Bern und Fribourg nach. Das sind die Touren, die für uns von Riffenmatt erreichbar sind.

Übrigens sind werden wir nun acht Mountainbiker sein, die sich in die ferne Schweiz aufmachen, um die Berge zu bezwingen. Da hätte ich nie mit gerechnet   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (13. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich kann Euch nur empfehlen, mal auf der Seite von *[email protected]* vorbeizuschauen. Dort findet Ihr die gesamten Grausamkeiten, die die Gegend zu bieten hat   Letztes Jahr war das eine richtig Quelle, um unsere Touren zu planen (http://www.liebing.ch/bike/index.html).


Puhh, das kann ja heftig werden...

Habe mich heute mal nach Kartenmaterial umgeschaut. Ziemlich schwierig: Bei Gleumes in Köln gibt es erstens die 1:50.000er Karten mit Wanderwegen - wohl etwas grob und dann die 1:25.000 Topokarten, die aber leider keine Wanderwege eingezeichnet haben. 
Könnt Ihr da was empfehlen, oder gibt es vielleicht die besseren Karten vor Ort?

Frank


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Puhh, das kann ja heftig werden...
> 1:50.000er Karten mit Wanderwegen - wohl etwas grob und dann die 1:25.000 Topokarten, die aber leider keine Wanderwege eingezeichnet haben.
> Könnt Ihr da was empfehlen, oder gibt es vielleicht die besseren Karten vor Ort?
> Frank



Bin eher zufällig auf den Thread hier gestossen,
also es sind ja die Voralpen, das geht noch.
von den Karten her, hier mal schauen
http://www.singletrailmap.ch/catalog/singletrailmap/product_info.php?cPath=142&products_id=571
das bringt dich schon weiter oder die CH Topo Karten 1:50000 vor Ort kaufen,
reicht vollkommen.

http://gis.swissinfo.org/swissinfo-geo/neapoljs_german.htm?Resolution=small
für online
Ort eingeben, Riffenmatt oder Schwarzsee

http://earth.google.com/
gibt ein wenig die Topographie wieder, die Auflösung ist aber nicht so gut


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Puhh, das kann ja heftig werden...
> 
> Habe mich heute mal nach Kartenmaterial umgeschaut. Ziemlich schwierig: Bei Gleumes in Köln gibt es erstens die 1:50.000er Karten mit Wanderwegen - wohl etwas grob und dann die 1:25.000 Topokarten, die aber leider keine Wanderwege eingezeichnet haben.
> Könnt Ihr da was empfehlen, oder gibt es vielleicht die besseren Karten vor Ort?
> ...



Das kann doch gar nicht heftig werden, sind doch nur alte Männer und meine Wenigkeit dabei. Falls ich mit meinem Auto fahre, ist auch eine erstklassige Shuttlemöglichkeit dabei.   Hardy hat eine Karte, die reicht vollkommen aus und außerdem kann ich ja auf die Touren vom letzten Jahr zurückgreifen, garantiert unverfahrbar und anfengärfreundlich  , wer sich geistig moralisch einstimmen will Wer hats erfunden?


----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann doch gar nicht heftig werden, sind doch nur alte Männer und meine Wenigkeit dabei. Falls ich mit meinem Auto fahre, ist auch eine erstklassige Shuttlemöglichkeit dabei.   Hardy hat eine Karte, die reicht vollkommen aus und außerdem kann ich ja auf die Touren vom letzten Jahr zurückgreifen, garantiert unverfahrbar und anfengärfreundlich  , wer sich geistig moralisch einstimmen will Wer hats erfunden?





   

Ich bin ja geschockt.
Wie soll das denn ein normal sterblicher schaffen  .

Gibt es da auch Lifte    ?


Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

um erst einmal bezüglich des Kartenmaterials den Stress herauszunehmen, ich habe eigentlich alle Topo-Karten der Umgegebung. Wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich die enstprechenden Kartenabschnitte einscannen und die Touren eintragen.

Was mir noch fehlt, ist die spezielle MTB-Karte, die es für die Berner Gegend gibt. Wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich sie mir noch besorgen.

Für *Volker K* gibt es eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht: es gibt dort zwar einige Lifte in der näheren Umgebung, die sind jedoch unbezahlbar   

Vielen Dank nochmal an *[email protected] * für die Tips. Solltest Du eine wilde unkoordinierte Truppe von hilflosen Flachlandmountainbikern mit Uphill- und Downhillschwächen irgendwo in der Gegend sehen, werden wir es bestimmt sein   Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit eine Tour gemeinsam zu fahren ?

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Sollte jemand noch Interesse haben, besteht jetzt wieder die Möglichkeit einzusteigen. Sollte es noch Spätberufene geben, kann ich nur sagen, nur keine Hemmungen.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank nochmal an *[email protected] * für die Tips. Solltest Du eine wilde unkoordinierte Truppe von hilflosen Flachlandmountainbikern mit Uphill- und Downhillschwächen irgendwo in der Gegend sehen, werden wir es bestimmt sein   Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit eine Tour gemeinsam zu fahren ?



Hoi Hardy
Schade, sieht eher mau aus im August, 
in der Woche hab ich dann noch die Kids.
Vielleicht klappt es beim nächstenmal.
Das Gebiet ist nämlich hier recht gut zum biken.

Hab noch die Tour
http://www.liebing.ch/bike/fribourg/riggisalp.html

Das wär auch noch was für Euch, ein wenig technisch, 
dann wieder relaxt. Falls ihr mehr auf technisch steht.

Und dann ist ja noch die Tour zum Vanil Noir   

Wünsch Euch eine schöne Zeit hier oben, gutes Wetter,
vielleicht seh ich Euch ja ausgedörrt    am Coop vom Plaffeien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Für *Volker K* gibt es eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht: es gibt dort zwar einige Lifte in der näheren Umgebung, die sind jedoch unbezahlbar


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juli 2005)

@Volker K

Das relativiert sich aber alles, wenn Du am Ende bist   

Letztlich läuft es darauf hinaus: je höher der Schmerz, desto lockerer die Geldbörse !

Aber jetzt mal Spaß beiseite, ich plane eine Tour wo wir uns dann ein wenig Erleichterung schaffen werden: http://www.stockhorn.ch/ Die Sache kostet wohl um die 25 Sfr, aber es lohnt sich. Wir sparen uns dort gut 1200-1300 Höhenmeter.

Ich habe eben ein Mail an die Seilbahn geschrieben, um herauszufinden, ob dort überhaupt Bikes hochtransportiert werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (16. Juli 2005)

Guten Tag

wir danken für Ihr Interesse am Stockhorn und geben gerne Auskunft. Die 
Stockhornbahn transportiert keine Bike in den Gondeln. Wir haben auch keine 
Bikewege sondern nur Wanderwege.
Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Aufenthalt im Berner Oberland.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Sylvia Müller

Stockhornbahn AG
3762 Erlenbach i.S.


----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

Na gut dann Poste ich hier halt nochmal  .



Na toll. Super .    
Da denkt man die sind MTB freundlich und dann so was  . So werde ich nie den Berg raufkommen.  

Gruß

Volker


----------



## juchhu (16. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

@Volker_k

Nimm Dein Hardtail mit und lass den Freerider bei mir.  
Ich spiel' auch ein bisschen mit ihn.  
Vielleicht gefällts ihm ja auch bei mir, und er will garnicht mehr nach Hause. 

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (16. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> @Volker_k
> 
> ...




Kriege ich demnächst auch mal das gleiche wie du zum Frühstück?  

Nööö. Mein kleines Schatzilein kommt schön mit Urlaub machen zusammen mit dem Hardtail   .


Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

einfach mal hier die Frage in die Runde, wie es bei Euch mit den Fahrgemeinschaften aussieht ?

Haben FranG und Vertexto zueinander gefunden (Grundannahme: beide kommen am Samstag und fahren am Dienstag) ? Was ist dann mit Volker K ?

Bekannt ist mir, dass MTB-Kao und Delgado mit Ihren Familien fahren, On Any Sunday hat auf der Hinfahrt noch einen Platz frei.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (17. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> einfach mal hier die Frage in die Runde, wie es bei Euch mit den Fahrgemeinschaften aussieht ?
> 
> ...




Hallo Hardy

Ähhh kleine korrektur : Frank @FranG fährt bei mir mit und wir bleiben bis Donnerstag.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll. Super .
> Da denkt man die sind MTB freundlich und dann so was  . So werde ich nie den Berg raufkommen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



*Hi Volker,

wozu gibt's so was:*









Nach 2maligem Benutzen haste den Lift-Preis wieder raus


----------



## FranG (18. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Hi Volker,
> 
> wozu gibt's so was:*
> 
> ...



Sowas habe ich noch zu Hause rumliegen - Meine Tochter kam überhaupt nicht zurecht damit...
Außerdem wird dann der Rahmen von Volkers Rad ziemlich mitgenommen.
Alternativ kann ich aber auch das 12" Benjamin-Blümchen Rad meiner Tochter (die gerade auf 18" umgestiegen ist) incl. der Stange mitbringen  

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (18. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas habe ich noch zu Hause rumliegen - Meine Tochter kam überhaupt nicht zurecht damit...
> Außerdem wird dann der Rahmen von Volkers Rad ziemlich mitgenommen.
> Alternativ kann ich aber auch das 12" Benjamin-Blümchen Rad meiner Tochter (die gerade auf 18" umgestiegen ist) incl. der Stange mitbringen
> 
> Frank




Ihr seid ja so gut zu mir    , mir kommen ja gleich die Tränen vor rührung  .  


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Juli 2005)

kommt am sonntag jemand der zu hardy's vortreffen fährt in weidenpesch vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen? oder wohnt in der nähe weidenpesch und möchte selber gerne mitgenommen werden? muss ja nicht jeder selber fahren


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juli 2005)

Sehr geehrter Herr Volker K.  

Ich spiele ungern den Forensheriff und die anderen Leute hier im Regionalen Forum sind wahrscheinlich zu höflich   , aber ich möchte anmerken, das mir deine Riesen Signatur auf den Sack geht. 

Wenn sie doppelt so viel Platz einnimmt, wie dein sinnvoller Beitrag, finde ich das höchst unübersichtlich und gegenüber anderen Beiträgen unhöflich. Zum Beispiel habe ich als Unbeteiligter gerne auch Juchuhs Fahrtechnikthread gelesen. Das hat seit deiner Signatur stark nachgelassen.

Wenn du also so nett wärst und deine Signatur wieder auf Normalgröße schrumpfen könntest? Danke!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juli 2005)

Dem wäre quasi nix hinzuzufügen.

Aber wenn man natürlich die Seitenzahl des Threads irgendwie in die Höhe pushen will...  

Mein Abo auf den Thread ist auch schon abgelaufen...


----------



## volker k (18. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Volker K.
> 
> Ich spiele ungern den Forensheriff und die anderen Leute hier im Regionalen Forum sind wahrscheinlich zu höflich   , aber ich möchte anmerken, das mir deine Riesen Signatur auf den Sack geht.
> 
> ...




Naja dann will ich mal ausnahmsweise   nichz so sein  .

Ist es so wieder recht   .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Naja dann will ich mal ausnahmsweise   nichz so sein  .
> 
> Ist es so wieder recht   .
> 
> ...



Geht doch!   

Merci


----------



## hardy_aus_k (18. Juli 2005)

@MTB-Kao

Komme doch mit dem Bike, dann sparst Du Dir den Kampf um die wenigen vorhandenen Parkplätze. Wäre sowieso stilvoller   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Juli 2005)

@hardy
habe ich auch schon überlegt. mal schauen wie das wetter wird.

wegen gepäck: wir überlegen gerade eine dachbox zu kaufen, könnten dann eventuell noch etwas proviant mitnehmen. sonstiges gepäck wäre ungünstig da wir noch eine woche in engelberg (ca. 80 km entfernt) dranhängen. soll auch schön sein dort zum biken   

wegen anreise: wir werden wahrscheinlich sa-sa kommen


----------



## mikkael (24. Juli 2005)

Also Hardy,

das Entleeren des Postfachs dauert zu lange. Daher:



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mikkael,
> 
> nachdem ich nun halbwegs durchblicke, wer mit wem nach Riffenmatt und zurück fährt, muss ich Dir die schlechte Nachricht überbringen, dass ich aktuell keine Rückfahrmöglichkeit sehe.
> 
> ...


Hallo Hardy,

das Problemchen (_eher die Herausforderung_ ) hat sich etwas gelöst. 

Und zwar: Mein Bike gebe ich bei Dir ab (wann und wie lange das sein soll stimme ich mit Dir ab, Michael hat keinen Platz in der Wohnung), Michael wird es mit in die Schweiz nehmen. Sollte das nicht klappen, bringe ich das Bike an dem Abend vor der Abreise zum Michael.

Ich komme mit Air Berlin am Freitag in Zürich an. Der Flug kommt um 07.40 Uhr an, der Zug ist anschliessend um 10.27 Uhr in Schwarzenburg und ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mich dort abholen könnte. 

Ich bleibe bei Euch das ganze Wochenende (in diesem Fall inklusive Sonntag-Abend, das aber dann irgendwo anders) und fahre spätestens am Montag mit dem Michael zurück.

Ich hoffe Dein Part hier geht in Ordnung? Was tut man eben alles für Freunde? 

Ich werde den Marathon nicht fahren, dafür einen genüsslichen Trail-Tag (oder eben ein schönes Trailwochenende).

Ich habe null Ahnung wie es mit den Kosten ist und vor allem mit dem Essen usw. Das sagst Du mir wahrscheinlich bald.. 

Ausserdem muss ich jetzt nur noch alles von "oben" genehmigen lassen, de facto Formsache! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (24. Juli 2005)

@Mikkael

Wenn Du nun irgendwie das Gefühl haben solltest, dass ich jetzt durchblicke, muss ich Dich enttäuschen   Vielleicht tun sich noch mehr Fragen auf, als ich vorher hatte   

Wie auch immer, die Freude, dasss Du spontan herunterkommen möchtest, überlagert das alles   

Auf jeden Fall wirst Du in Schwarzenburg oder woanders abgeholt. Ich plane dann für den Freitag eine größere Tour. Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, fahren wir Richtung "Grindelwald". Du kannst Dich mal erkundigen, ob es von Zürich nach Interlaken eine gute Verbindung gibt.

Die Kosten in Riffenmatt werden sich in einem niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich bewegen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

nach unserem erfolgreichen Vortreffen hier noch mal der Hinweis, dass wir am Samstag um 14.00 Uhr unsere erste Tour geplant haben. Es wird eine nette Hausrunde werden.

Ob jetzt und/oder Schüpfenflüe/Pfyffe werden wir dann spontan entscheiden. Auf jeden Fall sind das ziemlich nette Hausrunden mit Wurzeltrails und steinigen Wegen  

Da die Wandererfront bröckelt, besteht nachwievor für interessierte Biker die Möglichkeit sich an die Sache anzuhängen. Ob jetzt das erste Wochenende, das zweite Wochenende oder die ganze Woche kann frei entschieden werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich stöbere gerade im Internet. Was haltet Ihr davon:

http://www.schwarzsee.ch/html/deutsch/inhalte/aktivit_sommerprogramm_05/Mountainbike_park.pdf

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich stöbere gerade im Internet. Was haltet Ihr davon:
> 
> ...



Das kann ja lustig werden, ich werde dann das passende Rad von Volker K beschlagnahmen.


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ja lustig werden, ich werde dann das passende Rad von Volker K beschlagnahmen.



Hehe, lustig wird's beim Uphill


----------



## volker k (26. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich stöbere gerade im Internet. Was haltet Ihr davon:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juli 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Wieso, in Sachen Federweg bist Du doch wohl nicht zu toppen   

Oder täuscht mich der Blick in meinen Garten   

Die Herausforderung wird aber sein, den Bike-Parcour zu finden. Auf der Seite habe ich jedenfalls nirgends eine Anfahrtskizze gesehen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2005)

@ Hardy,

habe gerade die Lebensmittel-Beschaffungsliste erhalten:

- Grappa
- Ramazotti
- Campari
- literweise Weiswein
- ca. 500 l Früh Kölsch
- ...
- ...
- Süßigkeiten, Kaffeefilter


*Ich hab's geahnt  *


----------



## FranG (26. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich stöbere gerade im Internet. Was haltet Ihr davon:
> 
> ...


Genial! 
Wie weit ist das etwa vom Haus weg?

Frank


----------



## volker k (26. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hardy,
> 
> habe gerade die Lebensmittel-Beschaffungsliste erhalten:
> 
> ...




Sag mal Michael , Trinkst du


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Genial!
> Wie weit ist das etwa vom Haus weg?


weiss zwar nicht wo das Haus ist, aber wo der Bike Park ist  

Plaffeien
Coop
Reitsportanlage
direkt daneben
3 Km von Zollhaus
http://www.bikeclub-bso.ch/park.htm, oben auf der Seite klicken,
da sind Fotos von 2003 von der Eröffnung, war ganz lustig damals.

Der Bike Parcours ist hier
http://www.bikeclub-bso.ch/parcours.htm
oben auf Film, dann rollen Fotos rüber
ist auch nicht schwierig den zu finden.

An der Kirche von Plaffeien steht eine Bike Tafel,
wo alles bestens erklärt ist.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. Juli 2005)

@[email protected]

Vielen Dank für den Tip, letztlich ist das nicht zu verfehlen.

@FranG

Es gibt eine gute und schlechte Nachricht: 

die gute Nachricht ist, dass der Bikepark von uns total gut zu erreichen ist; wenn wir über die Pfyffe fahren, haben wir sogar einen richtig klasse Singletrail dorthin   

die schlechte Nachricht ist, dass nach dem Vergnügen ein Anstieg von knapp 700 Höhenmeter zu überwinden ist   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> die schlechte Nachricht ist, dass nach dem Vergnügen ein Anstieg von knapp 700 Höhenmeter zu überwinden ist
> Gruß
> Hardy



*ausderferneklugscheiss*

...das ist das schoene am Gardasee, am Ende gehts nur noch bergab...


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> .....die schlechte Nachricht ist, dass nach dem Vergnügen ein Anstieg von knapp 700 Höhenmeter zu überwinden ist
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy



Wenn das Deine schlechte Nachricht ist kann ich gut damit leben    

Gruß

D.


----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Michael , Trinkst du



Ja, aber nur in der Schweiz.

Werd' vielleicht mein Beik zu Hause lassen


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für den Tip, letztlich ist das nicht zu verfehlen.



Hab hier noch die Tafel auf der Platte gehabt,
schafft vielleicht einen besseren Überblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Juli 2005)

Volkääär,

da gibt's 'nen Grillplatz.
Rechts von Hinderniss 14.


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Volkääär,
> 
> da gibt's 'nen Grillplatz.
> Rechts von Hinderniss 14.




  dann müssen wir die Einkaufsliste ja noch erweitern ," Einweggrill "


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

damit Ihr Euch ein wenig auf die bevorstehenden Freuden (Qualen sind für uns Mountainbiker Freuden   ) einstellen könnt, habe ich mir mal ein kleines Programm überlegt:

Samstag geht es zur Pfyffe hoch. Von der Pfyffe geht es dann fast herunter bis Riffenmatt. Das werden ca. 600 Höhenmeter mit vielen technischen Herausforderungen sein. Wir werden dann knapp 2 Stunden unterwegs sein und unsere Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen. 

Am Sonntag machen wir dann eine Explorertour. Es geht vom Waldhaus nach Gurnigell (Passhöhe). Auf dem Weg dorthin nehmen wir den Schüpfenflue mit (optional, wenn On Any Sunday nicht streikt   ). Von dort geht es den Leiterenpass hoch. Wir umrunden den Gantrich (mit Zu-Fuß-Besteigung) zum Morgentenpass. Wenn wir noch Lust haben, nehmen wir noch den Birklen mit dem Bike (müsste eigentlich gehen). Da werden sicherlich 1000-1200 Höhenmeter zusammenkommen.

Montag könnten wir dann nach Grindelwald fahren. Ich würde gerne zum Männlichen hochfahren, um dann über die kleine Scheidegg zurück nach Grindelwald zu fahren. Konditionell anspruchsvoll, technisch überschaubar, aber landschaftlich herausragend. Ob wir den Eigertrail mitnehmen können, weiss ich nicht. Müsste da mal im Schweizer Forum wühlen. An dem Tag werden wir sicherlich 1400-1600 Höhenmeter fahren.

Dienstag fahren wir dann in Richung Bikepark. Vorher machen wir eine kleine Rundreise von Plaffeien nach Schwyberg, dann La Berra und zurück nach Plaffeien. Da sollten wir mit 1000 Höhenmeter hinkommen. zum Schluss wird sich dann im Bikepark ausgetobt. Quasi ein Ruhetag !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## FranG (27. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Montag könnten wir dann nach Grindelwald fahren. Ich würde gerne zum Männlichen hochfahren, um dann über die kleine Scheidegg zurück nach Grindelwald zu fahren. Konditionell anspruchsvoll, technisch überschaubar, aber landschaftlich herausragend. Ob wir den Eigertrail mitnehmen können, weiss ich nicht. Müsste da mal im Schweizer Forum wühlen. An dem Tag werden wir sicherlich 1400-1600 Höhenmeter fahren.


@Volker
Guck mal, ne Mädchentour


----------



## volker k (27. Juli 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> @Volker
> Guck mal, ne Mädchentour




  siehst du mal extra für mich (   )


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juli 2005)

@FranG

Wenn Volker K mit seinem 19 kg-Bike da hochkommt, werden wir ein Extra-Thread im Schweizer Forum eröffnen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juli 2005)

Uuups, ein Bikepark ohne Lift?

Ach ja, Delgado will sich ja auch austoben....


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @FranG
> 
> Wenn Volker K mit seinem 19 kg-Bike da hochkommt, ...
> Gruß
> Hardy



Kommt er!

Er muss nur ständig jammern und Mitleid heischend heulen wie ein Mädchen


----------



## juchhu (28. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt er!
> 
> Er muss nur ständig jammern und Mitleid heischend heulen wie ein Mädchen


 
Stimmt. 

Aber er kommt hoch. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (28. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt er!
> 
> Er muss nur ständig jammern und Mitleid heischend heulen wie ein Mädchen




  Freue mich schon auf den Schweizer Fred


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Von dort geht es den Leiterenpass hoch. Wir umrunden den Gantrich (mit Zu-Fuß-Besteigung) zum Morgentenpass.



Die Abfahrt vom Leiterli ins Simmental wär genau was für ein 19 Kilo Bike   ,
grober loser schotter in engen Serpentinen verteilt,
aber wie will der arme dann zurückkommen


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Juli 2005)

@[email protected]

Die Sache hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber die Seilbahn Stockhorn zickt herum. Die nehmen nur Wanderer mit   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber die Seilbahn Stockhorn zickt herum. Die nehmen nur Wanderer mit



Stimmt, nehmen kein bikes in der gondel mit.

Das Schotterteilstück am Leiterli ist gut 5 Km lang,
Alternative wäre Richtung Wimmis, dann durch's Stockental nach
Blumenstein und hoch zur Wasserscheide,
sind an die 50 Km und 1300 Hm mit Leiterli


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

die von [email protected] vorgeschlagene Runde ist eine richtige Option. Aber wir starten ganz langsam  Hier nun mal eine Übersicht, welche Möglichkeiten wir unmittelbar am Waldhaus haben. Das sind dann die Optionen am Samstag:





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

und Sonntag könnte es dann wie folgt weitergehen:





Damit auch unsere Nimmersatten auf Ihre Kosten kommen, könnten Sie dann am Ende der Runde nochmal den Pfyffe mitnehmen. Quasi von Samstag erworbene Ortskenntnis direkt einsetzen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag machen wir dann eine Explorertour. Es geht vom Waldhaus nach Gurnigell (Passhöhe). Auf dem Weg dorthin nehmen wir den Schüpfenflue mit (optional, wenn On Any Sunday nicht streikt   ). Von dort geht es den Leiterenpass hoch. Wir umrunden den Gantrich (mit Zu-Fuß-Besteigung) zum Morgentenpass. Wenn wir noch Lust haben, nehmen wir noch den Birklen mit dem Bike (müsste eigentlich gehen). Da werden sicherlich 1000-1200 Höhenmeter zusammenkommen.



Dachte mehr daran, als Alternative zu deiner Wandertour, da können Freunde zu Feinden werden   
Bin auch nur drauf gekommen weil ich grad was schreib über den Leiterenpass für die Seite, kommt aber erst im Oktober drauf. Was auch ginge und auch nicht soviel Höhenmeterverlust bedeutet, ist ab Obernünenen links ab zum Gustiberg, dann sieht es auf der Karte nach Trail aus, Oberwirtenen und wieder zurück zur Wasserscheide. Bin den Trail nie gefahren, aber es sah ab Nünenen doch recht fahrbar aus. Den Trail konnte ich aber nicht einsehen.
Wer aber wohl ein Versuch wert.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

die Variante von [email protected] werde ich mir mal gleich mal anschauen. Am Sonntag kann das durchaus eine Variante sein, da ich davon ausgehe, dass uns dort nicht soviel Wanderer im Weg sind.

Aber jetzt gibt es dann erst einmal den für Montag geplanten ersten großen Höhepunkt. Es geht nach Grindelwald. Da gibt es dann zwei Varianten:

Kleine Scheidegg / Männlichen





Große Scheidegg / First





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe die [email protected] in die geplante Wasserscheidenrunde eingebaut. Das scheint ein richtig nette Bereicherung zu sein:





Wenn ich mir die Karte anschaue, wäre natürlich auch Stubenflue weiter östlich eine Möglichkeit. Auch es gibt auch noch 2006   

Übrigens lässt sich die Tour auch gut vom Waldhaus aus machen. Dann wird es aber zu einer Runde mit 1400-1500 Höhenmeter.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich habe die [email protected] in die geplante Wasserscheidenrunde eingebaut. Das scheint ein richtig nette Bereicherung zu sein:



Sieht gut aus, ab Obernünenen müsst ihr aber nicht über den Leiteren,
könnt nach der Hütte links ab. Gustiberg-Oberwirtenen-Tschingelhütte

http://www.liebing.ch/bike/bern/rueschegg.html
ab hier <<Dem Weg links hinunter folgen>>,
da ihr von oben kommt müsst ihr euch rechts halten.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

[email protected] ist zu gut zu Euch   Damit sparen wir uns den Schlussanstieg zum Leiterepass. Wenn wir von uns aus starten, haben wir ohnehin genügend Höhehmeter, also folgen wir der [email protected]'schen variante.





Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (1. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

und es geht weiter mit den Tourenvorschlägen. Es geht rund um den Plasselbschlund, wobei wir am Ende noch einen Abstecher zum Bikepark machen können:





Für die Nimmersatten bietet sich dann die Tour ab dem Waldhaus an. Über die Pfyffe gibt es eine nette Abfahrt bis zum Zollhaus (ca. 700 Höhenmeter). 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (1. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> und es geht weiter mit den Tourenvorschlägen. Es geht rund um den Plasselbschlund, wobei wir am Ende noch einen Abstecher zum Bikepark machen können:
> 
> ...



Da kann man doch noch den Euschelpass einbauen, die 600 hm machen den Hardy auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (2. August 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Geduld, Geduld !!!

Der Euschelpass wird da ganz speziell noch gewürdigt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> [email protected] ist zu gut zu Euch



dachte nur die Jungs kommen ja zum beiken,
tragen können sie ja den Rest vom Jahr.  

oder hab ich was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (3. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

hat einer von Euch Lust Eure Form für Riffenmatt am Wochenende am Steiner Berg oder im 7G zu testen ?

Ich würde mich da dann um eine nette Tour kümmern   

Gruß
Hardy

P.S.:

Kann natürlich jeder mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> hat einer von Euch Lust Eure Form für Riffenmatt am Wochenende am Steiner Berg oder im 7G zu testen ?
> 
> ...


Bin zwar kein Swiss-Aspirant, aber beim "Steinerli" würd ich mitkommen!


----------



## andy_b (4. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> hat einer von Euch Lust Eure Form für Riffenmatt am Wochenende am Steiner Berg oder im 7G zu testen ?
> 
> ...




Habe erst gestern von der Schweiz-Tour gelesen.
Möchte nachfragen ob man sich kurzfristig noch anschließen kann. Würde allerdings nur ca. 4-5 Tage bleiben (Regierungserlaubnis vorausgesetzt).
Falls ja, gibt es noch andere "Teilzeitfahrer" zwecks FG ?

Unabhängig davon und ohne zu wissen was "Steinerli" ist hätte ich am Wochenende Interesse, sofern damit der Sonntag gemeint ist.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (4. August 2005)

@Andy B

Du kannst noch mitfahren. Bei möglichen Fahrgemeinschaften müsste ich wissen, wann Du kommen möchtest.

Deine Regierung ist natürlich auch herzlich willkommen. Es gibt genug Mitfahrer, die in dem Gebiet wandern. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2005)

Hier ist noch ein schöner link

http://map.search.ch/riffenmatt

könnt ihr euch ein wenig mit der topographie
vertraut machen, reinzoomen ist auch möglich.


----------



## Vertexto (4. August 2005)

andy_b schrieb:
			
		

> Habe erst gestern von der Schweiz-Tour gelesen.
> Möchte nachfragen ob man sich kurzfristig noch anschließen kann. Würde allerdings nur ca. 4-5 Tage bleiben (Regierungserlaubnis vorausgesetzt).
> Falls ja, gibt es noch andere "Teilzeitfahrer" zwecks FG ?
> 
> Unabhängig davon und ohne zu wissen was "Steinerli" ist hätte ich am Wochenende Interesse, sofern damit der Sonntag gemeint ist.




@Andy B
ich fahre von Samstag bis Dienstag mit in die Schweiz,und habe noch platz im Auto .
Falls interesse besteht sag einfach bescheid.
VG Gerd


----------



## andy_b (5. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Andy B
> 
> Du kannst noch mitfahren. Bei möglichen Fahrgemeinschaften müsste ich wissen, wann Du kommen möchtest.
> 
> ...





			
				Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> @Andy B
> ich fahre von Samstag bis Dienstag mit in die Schweiz,und habe noch platz im Auto .
> Falls interesse besteht sag einfach bescheid.
> VG Gerd



@Hardy

Super das es noch klappt.   


@Gerd

Danke für das Angebot, bis Dienstag hört sich gut an.    
Kann ich davon ausgehen das du am Dienstag noch biken möchtest ?

Falls Interesse besteht, können wir auch gerne mit meinem Auto fahren, geräumiger Diesel-Kombi. Bin ehrlich gesagt ein Sch(e)iß-Beifahrer ....

Schick doch mal deine Tel-Nr, läßt sich bestimmt besser besprechen als alles schreiben.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## FranG (5. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist noch ein schöner link
> 
> http://map.search.ch/riffenmatt
> 
> ...


Genial!

@Hardy:
Kannst Du auf der Karte mal das Waldhaus markieren? Das würde mir sehr helfen... 
Brote sind schon bestellt.

Danke + Gruß
Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

@FranG

Das ist wirklich klasse. Ich finde den Link super. Ich könnte Euch dort alle Touren zeigen. Ich werde am Wochenende mal herumprobieren, wie ich es vielleicht hinbekomme.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## FranG (5. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @FranG
> 
> Das ist wirklich klasse. Ich finde den Link super. Ich könnte Euch dort alle Touren zeigen. Ich werde am Wochenende mal herumprobieren, wie ich es vielleicht hinbekomme.
> 
> ...


Kannst du vielleicht einfach einen Screenshot in vernünftiger Vergrößerung machen und die Hütte markieren? Das würde reichen.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du vielleicht einfach einen Screenshot in vernünftiger Vergrößerung machen und die Hütte markieren? Das würde reichen.
> 
> Frank



Nimm das!!!!







Ich müsste ja eigentlich arbeiten.


----------



## FranG (5. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm das!!!!
> 
> 
> Ich müsste ja eigentlich arbeiten.



Jo, wie alle hier, oder?
Super, danke Michael!!


----------



## juchhu (5. August 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, wie alle hier, oder?
> Super, danke Michael!!


 
Wichtig ist doch nur die Frage:" Wem stellen wir das jetzt in Rechnung?" (aus dem Film "Die Firma")   

Ich hab schon einen gefunden.  

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

@FranG

Du siehst jetzt auch den Weg, den Du jeden Morgen fahren wirst, um unsere Brötchen zu holen*

Auf dem Bild sieht das richtig harmlos aus   

Letztlich sind es aber doch 20-25 Minuten richtige Quälerei   

Gruß
Hardy

* Die Formulierung ist bewusst gewählt, denn ab Urlaubsbeginn lautet das Motto: "Willkommen in der Strafkolonie !"

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich sofort die Frage, wie die Sanktionierung aussieht. Aber auch dort ist schon eine Antwort auf dem Bild zu erkennen: "Der Steinbruch oberhald des Waldhauses!"

Das Leben ist schön


----------



## FranG (5. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @FranG
> 
> Du siehst jetzt auch den Weg, den Du jeden Morgen fahren wirst, um unsere Brötchen zu holen*


Hardy, ich finde es toll, dass Du immer so gute Ideen hast: Mit ein paar Kilo Brot und etwas Frischmilch für die ganze Meute auf dem Rücken ist das bestimmt ne prima Tour zum Wachwerden...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

@FranG

Die Steinbruchvariante wäre aus der Sicht vorzuziehen   

Aus der Vogelperspektive sieht das alles so harmlos aus. Die ganze Sache macht übrigens erst richtig Spaß, wenn Du den ganzen Tag bereits geradelt bist und Deine Batterien bereits leer sind.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

der Formtest für Schweiz- und Nichtschweizfahrer startet dann bei halbwegs ertragbaren Wetter um 11.00 Uhr ab Rech im Ahrtal. Ich trage eine Fahrgemenschaft ein.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

der Urlaub droht langsam, womit ich dann meine Tourenplanung langsam abschliessen muss. Erst einmal gibt es jetzt die Tour von Zollhaus, durch den Passelbschlund, L' Auto Chia, Jaun und über den Euschelpass zurück:



 

 



Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (5. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

es ist wieder Zeit für weitere Touren für unsere MTB-Woche   

Hier geht es dann um dem Ochsen herum oder an ihm vorbei. Das ist sicherlich eine Tour mit richtig vielen Unbekannten. Da kann uns alles erwarten. Fürchte sogar, dass wir hier MTB-neuland betreten:





Auch der Kaiseregg könnte ein nettes Ziel sein. Unsere Wanderer haben ihn erst letztes Jahr entdeckt. Warum sollen wir Ihnen nicht folgen:





Und zum Schluss gibt es die Anfahrten zum Bikepark vom Waldhaus aus:





Das war es dann auch fast. Es fehlt jetzt vielleicht noch eine Tour im Bereich Zweisimmen, die wir auch gut erreichen könnten und die Mürrener Runde im Bereich "Eiger, Mönch, Jungfrau".

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ochsen - Kaiseregg



Will ja keinem hier zu nahe treten, aber da sieht nicht grad nach Ferien, eher nach http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulag 



> Es fehlt jetzt vielleicht noch eine Tour im Bereich Zweisimmen, die wir auch gut erreichen könnten



http://www.liebing.ch/bike/bern/niderhorn.html


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Will ja keinem hier zu nahe treten, aber da sieht nicht grad nach Ferien, eher nach http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulag
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.liebing.ch/bike/bern/niderhorn.html





Ihr macht mir langsam Angst hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Will ja keinem hier zu nahe treten, aber da sieht nicht grad nach Ferien, eher nach http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulag
> 
> url]http://www.liebing.ch/bike/bern/niderhorn.html[/url]



Das trifft es im Kern schon ganz gut   

Gut, das On Any Sunday seine Tourenvorschläge noch nicht veröffentlicht hat    

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr macht mir langsam Angst hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist genau jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt, in sich zu gehen und darüber nachzudenken, was man sich hier angetan hat   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (6. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist genau jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt, in sich zu gehen und darüber nachzudenken, was man sich hier angetan hat
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy




Wie war das gleich : Das größte leid tut man sich selber an  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (6. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das gleich : Das größte leid tut man sich selber an



Da Du es gewöhnt bist, bei Juchhu Formulare zu unterschreiben, werde ich auch noch eins anfertigen, so nach dem Motto: " ... im Vollbesitz seiner geistigen Kräfte, ohne körperlichen und seelischen Druck von außen ... "

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (7. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wetterbedingt möchte ich den geplanten Formtest im Ahrtal absagen.

Die Tour im Ahrtal findet damit heute nicht statt.

Sollte sich einer der Ortskundigen nicht derart warmduschermäßig drauf sein wie ich, bitte ich um kurze Meldung. Dann nehme ich die Absage wieder heraus.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitesun (7. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir sind gestern aus der Schweiz wiedergekommen.

Anbei ein Foto vom Aletsch-Gletscher. Ist ja in eurer Nähe. Biken kann man da nicht so toll, aber das Bergsteigen ist fast genauso schön

Wetter war klasse, aber sehr schön kalt. Wärmer als 15 Grad war es nie

Viel Spaß in der Schweiz.

Frank


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir sind gestern aus der Schweiz wiedergekommen.
> 
> ...





 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## kitesun (7. August 2005)

ja, aber auf 1600 bis 2000 Meter. War immer wieder schön vom Tal (600 Meter) mit 25 bis 30 Grad auf die Alm zu fahren, wo es 10 Grad kühler war.

Frank


----------



## volker k (7. August 2005)

kitesun schrieb:
			
		

> ja, aber auf 1600 bis 2000 Meter. War immer wieder schön vom Tal (600 Meter) mit 25 bis 30 Grad auf die Alm zu fahren, wo es 10 Grad kühler war.
> 
> Frank




Ich glaub ich nimm vorsichtshalber mein Pinguin Kostüm mit  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

die Sorgen sind berechtigt ! Ihr solltet die Woche doch noch Eure Winterreifen montieren und Schneeketten besorgen   

Aktueller Handlungsbedarf besteht jedoch nicht:

http://www.nscg.ch/htm/webcam.htm

Schnee liegt zwar nicht, aber richtig einladend ist es auch nicht. Wenn ich an die Wurzeltrails und die steinigen Abfahrten denke, wird von uns technisch einiges abverlangt werden.

Aber vielleicht bleiben wir dann im Waldhaus und lassen uns von den anwesenden Frauen verwöhnen. Wann gibt es für sie schon die Möglichkeit, so stramme Jungs als Versuchsobjekt zu bekommen 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht bleiben wir dann im Waldhaus und lassen uns von den anwesenden Frauen verwöhnen.



Ey, dann kommsch auch mit!!


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. August 2005)

@Enrgy

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das objekte Sachverhalte zum richtigen Zeitpunkt dargestellt, die Anzahl der Teilnehmer erhöhen wird   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, dann kommsch auch mit!!



Ähmm, hast du deine Angetraute im Nebel von der Golden Gate geschubst.


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. August 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Ich war jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass unser lieber Enrgy ein Nimmersatter ist   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. August 2005)

[SPASSVERDERB-MODUS EIN]

Der Kölner Norden denkt daran, dass am 20.21./8. nicht nur die mächtigste Erhebung zwischen Glessen und Ville, sondern auch die A1 großflächig gesperrt ist??

[SPASSVERDERB-MODUS AUS]


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. August 2005)

@Hammelhetzer

Gut das Du darauf hinweist, ich hatte ganz verdrängt, dass irgendwelche sektenähnliche Gemeinschaften da irgendetwas veranstalten   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Hammelhetzer
> 
> Gut das Du darauf hinweist, ich hatte ganz verdrängt, dass irgendwelche sektenähnliche Gemeinschaften da irgendetwas veranstalten
> 
> ...


____________________________________________________
wo dieser Strich zu Ende ist, da wartet schon der Antichrist


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmm, hast du deine Angetraute im Nebel von der Golden Gate geschubst.




Nee, Zelle 241 auf Alcatraz


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. August 2005)

@Enrgy

Schade eigentlich, sie machte so einen netten Eindruck auf mich   

So sehr ich auch die Tat verurteile, so sehr schätze ich Deinen Einsatz, auch die weiblichen Teilnehmer glücklich zu machen*   

Gruß
Hardy

*dabei unterstelle ich einfach, dass Du Dich dann nach dem Verwöhnprogramm auch von Deiner besten Seite zeigst


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Schnee liegt zwar nicht, aber richtig einladend ist es auch nicht. Wenn ich an die Wurzeltrails und die steinigen Abfahrten denke, wird von uns technisch einiges abverlangt werden.



Bis jetzt war das wetter deutlich besser als vom meteo beschrieben,
so mieses wetter wie im allgäu, wie die jungs im reisen forum 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11 beschreiben,
gab es hier nicht. Auch hat es wenig geregnet bis jetzt.
Allerdings sind die wälder immer recht feucht hier, so richtig trockene
trails finden sich eigentlich nur im wallis oder engadin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (9. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sind die wälder immer recht feucht hier, so richtig trockene
> trails finden sich eigentlich nur im wallis oder engadin.



Stimmt, also alles wie bei uns, warum will ich dann eigentlich da hin.


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, also alles wie bei uns, warum will ich dann eigentlich da hin.


Um bei deinem persönlichen marathon (vanil noir) zum ende hin am euschels noch die drei kleinen rampen zu spüren?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. August 2005)

@[email protected]

Wo kommst Du eigentlich her ? Klingt alles danach, als wärest Du aus der Gegend ?

Heute sieht es doch schon viel freundlicher aus. Ich habe mir eben die Webcham angeschaut. Dazu kommen dann noch die hochsommerlichen Temparaturen, zumindestens im Vergleich zu uns in Köln.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> 
> Wo kommst Du eigentlich her ? Klingt alles danach, als wärest Du aus der Gegend ?
> 
> ...



Bin in D geboren, leb aber schon die Hälfte meines Lebens hier unten,
die Ecke wo ihr Fahrt kenn ich nicht so, 
kenn eigentlich nur Ruhrgebiet, Münsterland.

Im Moment ist wolkenloser Himmel und recht warm   
morgens isses aber schon recht kühl.


----------



## Enrgy (9. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> kenn eigentlich nur Ruhrgebiet, Münsterland.



...schöner Kontrast, vom Münsterland in die Alpen  
Für den Münsterländer fängt das Gebirge ja eigentlich schon im Bergischen an


----------



## on any sunday (9. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Um bei deinem persönlichen marathon (vanil noir) zum ende hin am euschels noch die drei kleinen rampen zu spüren?



Das laß ich diesmal sein. Ich werde den unpersönlichen Cristalp mitfahren.


----------



## juchhu (9. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ...schöner Kontrast, vom Münsterland in die Alpen
> Für den Münsterländer fängt das *Gebirge* ja eigentlich schon im Bergischen an


 
Hochgebirge   

VG Martin


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das laß ich diesmal sein. Ich werde den unpersönlichen Cristalp mitfahren.



auch eine gute wahl   

zum Thema feucht:
http://www.bikesports.ch/news.htm
vom 06.8.2005


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hochgebirge



Auf den theoretischen Streit werde ich mich jetzt nicht einlassen   

Übrigens bin ich schon gespannt, wie die Teilnehmer Deiner Techniktrainings die Gantrischnordwand herunterkommen   

Das kannst Du übrigens dann per Webcham am Sonntag beobachten*

Gruß
Hardy

* Link, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen, befindet sich oben; [email protected] hat ihn gepostet


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. August 2005)

@[email protected]

Der Matsch macht mehr weniger Sorgen, ich denke da eher an die nassen Wurzeltrails und die glitschigen Steine   

Matsch ohne Ende sind wir gewohnt. Ich würde sagen, dass wir da Spezialisten sind   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Der Matsch macht mehr weniger Sorgen, ich denke da eher an die nassen Wurzeltrails und die glitschigen Steine
> Matsch ohne Ende sind wir gewohnt. Ich würde sagen, dass wir da Spezialisten sind
> Gruß
> Hardy



Bin grad von einer tour zu den gastlosen zurückgekommen, war klasse
aber ein wenig hart, 360 Hm hoch schieben, tragen.
Wie dem auch sei, sind auf dem Rückweg über Jaun-Euschels gefahren und der präsentiert sich in hervorragender Form. Einzig es hatte viele Wanderer,
kein Wunder bei dem schönen Wetter.


----------



## juchhu (10. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den theoretischen Streit werde ich mich jetzt nicht einlassen
> 
> Übrigens bin ich schon gespannt, wie die Teilnehmer Deiner Techniktrainings die Gantrischnordwand herunterkommen
> 
> ...


 
Also, wenn es sich bei den Teilnehmern um Frank @FranG, Michael @Delgado und Volker @volker_k handeln wird, dann mache ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken.  

Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn.  

Die treulosen Tomaten  , lassen mich hier alleine.  

Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen- nein, ich erwarte geradezu, dass sie in jeder Hinsicht eine Bereicherung sein werden, vor allendingen werden sie die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit leicht anheben. 

@volker_k: Ich würde jetzt schnell mit dem Rauchen aufhören. Das pusht die Sauerstoffsättigungsgrenze nochmal um ca. 30 % nach oben. Bei der Höhenluft wirst Du das gut gebrauchen können. 

So, mein lieber Hardy, wer weiß, vielleicht willst Du nächsten Jahr nur noch zum Wandern in die Schweiz fahren, also ich meine natürlich alleine oder mit einer Rentnergang.  

Viel Spass wünscht Dir und Euch

Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (11. August 2005)

@Juchhu

Ohne Deine Absolution hätte ich nicht fahren können     

Aber eine Sache sehe ich schon anders. Gerade dann, wenn Deine Schäfchen Dich am meisten brauchen, lässt Du sie alleine   

Ist es eigentlich in Ordnung, dass ich sie für Trailpflege einsetze. Es gibt da einige steinige Wege, die müssten mal dringend saniert werden. Auch stören mich einige Berge, die die Sicht zum Mittelmeer versperren  

Wie auch immer, die ganze Sache wäre natürlich viel interessanter geworden, wenn Du mitgefahren wärest. Aber vielleicht klappt es mal, dass auch Du mitkommst   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu
> 
> Ohne Deine Absolution hätte ich nicht fahren können


 
Gehet hin in Frieden.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine Sache sehe ich schon anders. Gerade dann, wenn Deine Schäfchen Dich am meisten brauchen, lässt Du sie alleine


 
Ohne meinen (möglichen) Anteil kleinreden zu wollen  , glaube ich nicht, dass die mich noch brauchen.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich in Ordnung, dass ich sie für Trailpflege einsetze. Es gibt da einige steinige Wege, die müssten mal dringend saniert werden. Auch stören mich einige Berge, die die Sicht zum Mittelmeer versperren


 
Klar, nimm sie hart ran, dass kennen die nicht anders.  
Und das bisschen drumfahren wird sie nicht auslasten. 



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer, die ganze Sache wäre natürlich viel interessanter geworden, wenn Du mitgefahren wärest. Aber vielleicht klappt es mal, dass auch Du mitkommst
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


 
Das sehe ich auch so.
Bestimmt, aber im Augenblick bin ich echt froh, wenn ich überhaupt zweimal pro Woche zum Biken komme.

VG Martin


----------



## solymontes (11. August 2005)

Hi all,

wünsche angenehme Tage und schöne Bikeerlebnisse während eurer Alpenerkundung in der Schweiz . Und dass mir keiner aus der Kurve fliegt, vor allem nicht beim Uphill!   .

Grüße

Jorge


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2005)

solymontes schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> wünsche angenehme Tage und schöne Bikeerlebnisse während eurer Alpenerkundung in der Schweiz . Und dass mir keiner aus der Kurve fliegt, vor allem nicht beim Uphill!   .
> 
> ...



Danke (für den zweiten vernünftigen Beitrag in diesem Thread    )

Gruß

Delgado


----------



## hubabuba (11. August 2005)

@juchhu
Nach unserem kürzlichen, nervenzermürbenden Hundedisput wünsche ich Dir und Deinen Kumpels schöne, erholsame Ferien in der schönen Schweiz.
Viel Spass, nichts kaputtmachen und Finger weg von den Sennerinnen.


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> @juchhu
> Nach unserem kürzlichen, nervenzermürbenden Hundedisput wünsche ich Dir und Deinen Kumpels schöne, erholsame Ferien in der schönen Schweiz.
> Viel Spass, nichts kaputtmachen und Finger weg von den Sennerinnen.


 
Danke für Deine guten Wünsche.  

Aber 


gebührt Hardy @Hardy_aus_k als großer Organisator die alleinige Ehre   und
fahre ich leider garnicht mit.   
Leider muss es ausreichen, drei meiner besten Spione mit auf diese gefährliche Expeditionsreise zu schicken.   

VG Martin, Erklärbär  , Hundedisputor   und Nichtschweizernichtmitfahrer


----------



## Enrgy (11. August 2005)

Signatur von Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Hobby-Aufgabe günstige Bikes, Rennräder und Zubehör abzugeben



Wasn das in der Sig??   

Soll die Schweiz nochmal ein letztes Aufbäumen sein? 

Ab sofort nur noch Kinderwagen bergaufschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn das in der Sig??
> 
> Soll die Schweiz nochmal ein letztes Aufbäumen sein?
> 
> Ab sofort nur noch Kinderwagen bergaufschieben?



So, oder so ähnlich


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin entsetzt, wenn ich hier die Postings lese. Der einzige, der hier halbwegs vernünftig die Berge hochkommt, macht die Grätsche   

Das bedeutet, dass wir jeden Schritt von Delgado bildlich festhalten müssen und für die Nachwelt dokumentieren müssen   

Damit bekommt unsere Fahrt natürlich eine ganz andere Dimension. Dagegen war doch die letzte Vorstellung von Lance bei der Tour Kinderkacke.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. August 2005)

@[email protected]

Du hattest zwar gesagt, dass Du die nächsten Woche ausgebucht bist, aber ich gebe Dir trotzdem mal die Nummer vom Waldhaus, wenn Du doch mal vorbeischauen möchtest: 031735-5157

Wir würden uns auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn wir Dich in unseren Reihen begrüssen könnten.

Irgendwie scheinst Du ja in der Nähe vom Waldhaus zu wohnen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. August 2005)

war ja klar, kurz vor dem urlaub wird unsere kurze krank: schnupfen und leichtes fieber    drückt uns die daumen, frau und kind sind gerade beim arzt. ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> war ja klar, kurz vor dem urlaub wird unsere kurze krank: schnupfen und leichtes fieber    drückt uns die daumen, frau und kind sind gerade beim arzt. ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.




Macht jetzt bitte nicht schlapp!


Hatte mich schon auf spannende up- und downhill Kinderwagen-Fully-Duelle mit Dir gefreut.

Drücke Euch die Daumen   


PS: Ihr müsst einfach kommen! Was soll ich dem Jupp sonst erzählen?
      Der fühlt sich doch von Caroline versetzt.


----------



## on any sunday (12. August 2005)

Das läßt doch hoffen, angenehme Herbsttemperaturen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> Du hattest zwar gesagt, dass Du die nächsten Woche ausgebucht bist, aber ich gebe Dir trotzdem mal die Nummer vom Waldhaus, wenn Du doch mal vorbeischauen möchtest: 031735-5157
> Wir würden uns auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn wir Dich in unseren Reihen begrüssen könnten.
> Irgendwie scheinst Du ja in der Nähe vom Waldhaus zu wohnen.
> ...



Hoi Hardy
danke für die Tel.Nr. und Einladung,werd sehen ob ich es schaff mal am abend vorbeischauen, mal sehen, wetter scheint ja auf jeden fall gut zu werden.
Werd mal Ausschau halten nach ein paar ausgemergelte Jungs


----------



## JürgenK (12. August 2005)

Euch allen viel Spaß und Hals- und Beinbruch.  

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. August 2005)

so, carolin hat noch 38,4 grad fieber. wir warten morgen früh noch ab. sollte sie dann kein fieber haben machen wir uns auf den weg, sollte sie noch fieber haben werden wir halt einzwei tage später nachkommen.

die sachen für's gemeinwohl habe ich mit hardy abgeklärt. euch allen schonmal gute fahrt und bis die tage.

lars


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> so, carolin hat noch 38,4 grad fieber. wir warten morgen früh noch ab. sollte sie dann kein fieber haben machen wir uns auf den weg, sollte sie noch fieber haben werden wir halt einzwei tage später nachkommen.
> 
> die sachen für's gemeinwohl habe ich mit hardy abgeklärt. euch allen schonmal gute fahrt und bis die tage.
> 
> lars




So, alles im Corsa verstaut   

Frau und Kind sind auch schon drin.

Meinereiner schläft sich jetzt erst mal aus und dann gehts los  .

Lars, unser Kinderarzt sagt immer ".. bis 39 Grad C ist nisch dramatisch bei Kindern .."

Bis morgen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Redking (12. August 2005)

@ Alle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





er !

Macht Ihr euch eine schöne Woche und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schöne Trails!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe fertig !!! Alles sollte gepackt sein, alles sollte halbwegs organisiert sein   

Nun sind 10 mutige Mountainbiker zusammengekommen, um das Berner Oberland zu erkunden. Nachdem letztes Jahr On Any Sunday und ich die Vorhut gebildet haben, ist das dann schon erstaunlich   

Wenn wir nun noch den Anhang dazurechnen, sind wir mit 14 Personen die stärkste Fraktion. Damit bestimmen wir, was dort abläuft   

Ich hoffe, dass Carolin möglichst schnell gesund wird und dass MTB-Kao mit seiner Familie möglichst bald zu uns stösst. Eigentlich eine gar nicht so schlechte Strategie, sich den Sauhaufen erst einmal sortieren zu lassen, ehe man in das Geschehen eingreift   

Sollte jemand jetzt noch auf den verrückten Gedanken kommen, einen Überaschungsbesuch durchzuführen, bin ich ab morgen unter 0041-31735-5157 zu erreichen. 

Für die vielen, lieben Urlaubswünsche möchte ich mich bedanken ! Nächstes Jahr seid Ihr dabei   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. August 2005)

Viele Grüße an die Schweizfahrer auch von mir!
Ich wünsche allen vor allem:
... unfall- und verletzungsfreies Fahren
... Superwetter für die Touren
und ansonsten viel Spaß!

Bringt mir bitte die zwei vom Fahrtechnikkurs Martin gut wieder mit nach Hause, damit ich sie auch zukünftig als Küchenfee weiter betreuen kann! Freue mich schon auf die Geschichten aus der Schweiz  
Alles Gute
Bernd


----------



## mikkael (12. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir nun noch den Anhang dazurechnen, sind wir mit 14 Personen die stärkste Fraktion. Damit bestimmen wir, was dort abläuft


Den Anhang?? Den? Der zählt zwei! 

Bis Freitag!


----------



## volker k (13. August 2005)

Morgähn ihr Mädchen.

So wir werden uns jetzt in die Schweiz verdünnisieren und mal unsere Bank in Natura kennenlernen  .

Bis die Tage 

Gruß

Volker und Frank  


P.S.:


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

folgender Hilferuf aus der Schweiz ereilte mich gerade:

Kann man halbtrockenen Wein mit einen SodaMax aufsprudeln, um somit ein sektähnliche Getränk zu 'erzeugen'? 

Der Erklärbär antwortet:

Ja, das geht.  Aber vorsichtig.  Kurze CO2-Druckstöße und sehr, sehr langsame Druckreduzierung vor der Herausnahme der SodaMax-Flasche. Denn wenn viel CO2 eingeblasen wird, und der Druck zu schnell reduziert wird, schäumt das CO2 aus und verspritzt 'süßen, klebrigen' Wein 'im ganzen Zimmer'. 

VG Martin

PS: Bitte Telefonbesprechzeiten beachten:

Mo-Fr von 09:00-13:00 Uhr und
Mo-Do von 15:00-17:00 Uhr sonst AB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. August 2005)

Großes Frustsaufen wegen anhaltendem Schlechtwetter??  

Haut wech die Schei$$e!  

Fukk for Höhenmeter!


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Großes Frustsaufen wegen anhaltendem Schlechtwetter??
> 
> Haut wech die Schei$$e!
> 
> Fukk for Höhenmeter!


 
Schönsaufen ist wohl angesagt , wobei heute (angeblich ) schon einen 60 km Tour mit 2.000 hm abgerissen worden sein soll. 

Mit Prickelwasser soll man(n) ja die Laune der Frauen besser anheben können. 

VG Martin, Schweizerneider


----------



## Cheetah (15. August 2005)

Kopf hoch!

_Am *Dienstag* setzt sich von Frankreich her vermehrt Hochdruckeinfluss durch. Im westlichen Alpenraum wird es somit im Tagesverlauf auch auf der Alpennordseite zunehmend freundlich und trocken, im zentralen und östlichen Alpenraum halten sich dagegen überwiegend nordseitig dichte Regenwolken. Schnee fällt zeitweise bis auf unter 2400 Meter Höhe. Mit den anhaltenden Niederschlägen sind weiterhin Erdrutsche, Muren und örtliche Überschwemmungen möglich.

Unter den Regenwolken wird es in den Niederungen 12 bis 19 Grad warm. In den Schweizer Südtälern werden Höchstwerte um sommerliche 23 bis 28 Grad erreicht. Die Nullgradgrenze liegt dort an der Südseite bei 3300 Meter, an der Alpennordseite und allgemein in den Ostalpen bei etwa 2700 Meter Höhe.

Am *Mittwoch* dehnt sich das Hochdruckgebiet weiter südlich und westlich aus, so dass es im westlichen und zentralen Alpenraum längere, sonnige Abschnitte gibt. Die Gebiete östlich der Hohen Tauern werden noch von dem Tief über Südosteuropa beeinflusst. Vor allem in Niederösterreich und im Burgenland fällt daher immer wieder Regen. Der Wind weht schwach bis mäßig, in den Bergen auffrischend aus Nord bis Ost. Die Temperatur steigt in den Tälern der West- und Zentralalpen auf 25 bis 29 Grad. In 2000 Meter Höhe werden bis 15 Grad erreicht, in 3000 Meter Höhe 6 bis 8 Grad. In den Ostalpen liegt die Nullgradgrenze teils unter 3000 Meter. In den Tieflagen steigt dort das Quecksilber auf 20 bis 26 Grad.
_


----------



## Hilljumper (15. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> VG Martin
> 
> PS: Bitte Telefonbesprechzeiten beachten:
> 
> ...



.....macht eine Gesamtarbeitsdauer von 6 Stunden pro Tag  

Zur Umsatzsteigerung empfehle ich die Reduzierung der Kaffee- und Forumszeiten


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> .....macht eine Gesamtarbeitsdauer von 6 Stunden pro Tag
> 
> Zur Umsatzsteigerung empfehle ich die Reduzierung der Kaffee- und Forumszeiten


 
Das sind nur die Sprechzeiten für den Schweizerservice. Die Arbeitszeiten sind kürzer. 

Umsatz interessiert mich wenig.  Gewinn macht mich gierig.  

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (15. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind nur die Sprechzeiten für den Schweizerservice. Die Arbeitszeiten sind kürzer.
> 
> Umsatz interessiert mich wenig.  Gewinn macht mich gierig.
> 
> VG Martin




....den deluxe-Espresso nicht mehr über das Büro abrechnen, hilft....


----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Großes Frustsaufen wegen anhaltendem Schlechtwetter??



Für alle depressiv daheimgebliebenen

Hab die Jungs grad auf ihrer Hütte besucht, waren alle sehr relaxt
und gut drauf, da Wetter besser wird und am Donnerstag 27 °C 
erwartet werden. Werden wohl noch ein paar schöne Touren fahren.


----------



## juchhu (15. August 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ....den deluxe-Espresso nicht mehr über das Büro abrechnen, hilft....


 
Wobei? Und vor allendingen wem? 

EDIT: Hat etwas länger gedauert, bin schon müde durch die langen Arbeitszeiten.  
Danke um Deine Sorge. Deluxe-Espresso wird aus der Tasche meiner Frau bezahlt, quasi Schenkung. Steuerlich neutral, und in real life gewinn- und lusterhöhend (nicht zu verwechseln mit Lasterhöhle). 

VG Martin


----------



## Roadrunner1 (17. August 2005)

Ich habe in meiner Fotogalerie ein paar Bilder von Riffenmatt eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (18. August 2005)

Hi Mädels,
ich muß hier mal ein fettes lob an Hardy aussprechen,er hat es wirklich geschaft 
so einen Sau(f)haufen    unter einen Hut zu bekommen,das verdient Respekt.
Die Planung eines solchen groß Event mit so vielen bösen und weniger bösen Frauen und Männern war eine logistische Meisterleistung    
Mir hat es auf jeden fall sehr gut gefallen,und hoffe das wir sowas wiederholen 
werden.
VG Gerd


----------



## JürgenK (18. August 2005)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädels,
> ...
> ...
> weniger bösen Frauen ...
> ...



Mein lieber Gerd,

ich hoffe, du hast deine Finger immer in der richtigen Hosentasche gehabt.  
Habt ihr auch noch Zeit zum Biken gefunden?  

Bis demnächst 

Jürgen


----------



## volker k (18. August 2005)

Vertexto schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädels,
> ich muß hier mal ein fettes lob an Hardy aussprechen,er hat es wirklich geschaft
> so einen Sau(f)haufen    unter einen Hut zu bekommen,das verdient Respekt.
> Die Planung eines solchen groß Event mit so vielen bösen und weniger bösen Frauen und Männern war eine logistische Meisterleistung
> ...




Hallo Schnecke.

Da werde ich mich deiner Meinung doch direkt mal anschließen. War echt super  . 
DANKE HARDY   

Und das lief Abends so ab :  

















































Gruß

Volker


----------



## FranG (18. August 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr auch noch Zeit zum Biken gefunden?


Nöö, nicht wirklich. Das waren die den Tagesablauf bestimmenden Tätigkeiten:

(Extreme-)Uphill-Grillen
Pittermännchen-Hop üben (Martin, das müssen wir beim nächsten Fahrtechniktraining einbauen!)
Bowle-Surfen mit dem SodaMax-Hindernissen
Warmduschen mit weniger bösen Frauen
Trailpflege mit Ramazotti-Doping
zwei- bis dreimaliger Küchendownhill
Kuhfladenvombergradausdemgesichtundsonstwowegkratzen
Ausserdem hatten wir noch Besuch von zwei wirklich netten "Locals", von denen der eine wirklich saftige Touren "auf Lager" hat!

Ich denke, Du hast da was versäumt...  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## volker k (18. August 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö, nicht wirklich. Das waren die den Tagesablauf bestimmenden Tätigkeiten:
> 
> (Extreme-)Uphill-Grillen
> Pittermännchen-Hop üben (Martin, das müssen wir beim nächsten Fahrtechniktraining einbauen!)
> ...




   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem hatten wir noch Besuch von zwei wirklich netten "Locals", von denen der eine wirklich saftige Touren "auf Lager" hat!
> Gruß
> Frank



Hoi Frank
Seid ihr wieder gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (18. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi Frank
> Seid ihr wieder gefahren?


Ja, leider  Dann waren es nur noch drei...
Sowohl Volker als auch ich mussten heute arbeiten.

Ich komme ich auf jeden Fall nochmal in das Gantrisch-Gebiet. Zum biken einfach perfekt! Zumal wir die ausgeschilderten Bikerouten nur grob "angefahren" sind. 
Danke nochmals für den Tipp der Route vom Schwarzsee bergab!

Das absolute Highlight gestern war der Bikeparcours (super angelegt und sehr abwechslungsreich) und der Bikepark in Plaffeien. Ich hätte noch gerne einen Tag nur dort drangehängt... 
Bist du eigentlich Mitglied in dem Bikeclub? 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## [email protected] (18. August 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme ich auf jeden Fall nochmal in das Gantrisch-Gebiet. Zum biken einfach perfekt! Zumal wir die ausgeschilderten Bikerouten nur grob "angefahren" sind.
> Danke nochmals für den Tipp der Route vom Schwarzsee bergab!



Ja finde ich auch, bin schon seit Jahren da unterwegs und entdeckt immer
mal wieder was neues. Bessere Karten und wenn man sich mal an die Beschilderung gewöhnt hat, immerhin gibt es das erst seit ein paar Jahren, ist es wirklich empfehlenswert.
Eure Hütte ist auch ziemlich gut gelegen dafür.

Für einen Bike Club hab ich so gut wie keine Zeit, bin meistens zu zweit oder allein unterwegs, unter der Woche, recht kurzfristig, die Touren muss ich dann
auch recht zügig fahren, abends hab ich meistens noch andere Aufgaben.

Hast Du wahrscheinlich gesehen


----------



## mikkael (18. August 2005)

*Macht Plaaatz! Einer geht noch! * 

Muss mein Bike vom Onkel Sonntags Paketdienst holen und ihm nach Hause chauffrieren!   Also, ich bin morgen um 09.47 Uhr auf der Hütte! 
Für die Hinterbliebene im Jammerland sehe ich schwarz!   

VG Mikkael


----------



## volker k (20. August 2005)

Tja da haben unsere Freunde auf der Hütte ja heute Ihren letzten Abend    , und man hört noch kein Tüdelü von dort. 
Naja vieleicht schlafen die Kinder ja wieder  .


Gruß

Volker ( TÜDELÜ )


----------



## andy_b (20. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Tja da haben unsere Freunde auf der Hütte ja heute Ihren letzten Abend    , und man hört noch kein Tüdelü von dort.
> Naja vieleicht schlafen die Kinder ja wieder  .
> 
> 
> ...




Psssst, jetzt aber Ruhe.   Stösschen


----------



## volker k (20. August 2005)

andy_b schrieb:
			
		

> Psssst, jetzt aber Ruhe.   Stösschen


Kinders ich trink auf euch einen Ramazotti ( oder 2 oder 3    )   
Tüdelü


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Delgado (21. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Kinders ich trink auf euch einen Ramazotti ( oder 2 oder 3    )
> Tüdelü
> 
> 
> ...



Streich endlich dieses schwule Tüdelü aus Deinem Wortschatz!
Sonst sauf ich keinen Schluck mehr mit Dir.   


PS: Allen die gute Wünsche gespendet haben: Vielen Dank (geholfen hat es nix   ).

PPS: Trotzdem kommen wir wieder. Man ist ja leidensfähig   

PPPS: Volker wird nie ein Mann


----------



## Delgado (21. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Kinders ich trink auf euch einen Ramazotti ( oder 2 oder 3    )
> Tüdelü
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Schnarchnase,

meine Frau nötigt mich gerade Dir folgendes mitzuteilen:

" ... ein bis zwei Ramazotti muss ich mit Volker aber noch kippen ... Stößchen, ...." 

Mein Kommentar dazu:  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz: (.. frei nach Kabadose ..)


----------



## volker k (21. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schnarchnase,
> 
> meine Frau nötigt mich gerade Dir folgendes mitzuteilen:
> 
> ...



Hallo Familie Delgado  .

Willkommen zurück in good Old Germany.Hoffe ihr seid gut durchgekommen  

@ Monika 

Wann sollen wir uns denn mal treffen ( zwecks Stößchen oder Tüdelü    ).



Gruß

Volker


----------



## mikkael (21. August 2005)

Es war einmal vor kurzer Zeit in einer weit, weit entfernten Ecke der Schweiz..


 
..ein nettes Wochenenede in den Alpen mit harterarbeiteten Gipfeltouren..







ein kleines Fest mit Gleichgesinnten, mit Freunden und vielen fröhlichen Kindern..






und eine Gala-Vorstellung für die Passion zum Biken (auch wenn's richtig _übel_ wird, wenn das Wetter nicht mitspie_lt und wenn mann den falschen Trail bergauf erwischt_ )





@Delgado: Tja, es gibt auch andere *"Kaltduscher"*.. ääähm.. Schei%$wetterfahrer unter uns, nachweisslich! 

*Tja, dann der Blick auf die Speisekarte*:  
Spaghetti à la Mtb-Kao mit Thunfisch-Vodka-Soße, Kirschquark mit Vodka-Soße, Vodka (diesmal ohne Soße) anschliessend Pflichtübergang mit Ramazotti und Abschluss mit Bailey's und Schoko-Overdose.

Ich hatte eigentlich *Meer- .. äähm Alpenblick* gebucht, gekriegt habe ich das:




Geld-zurück wegen dem Wetterbetrug gab es vom Boss vom Papst leider nicht (Papst war ja bekanntlich nicht da, er war zu dieser Zeit in Köln), dafür hat er mir persönlich den *Autobahn-Messiah* (Onkel Michaels Shuttle-Service: Alpen-Erkrath-Alpen) geschickt, als mein persönlicher Dolmus-Fahrer, der in 6,5 Stunden einen atemberaubenden nonstop Start-Ziel-Finisch hinlegte (Gedanken: _Cristalp_, Augen: _Strasse_, Ohren: _was labert der Typ da, der neben mir sitzt?_).. 

Spätestens jetzt wissen wir: Der Regen liebt uns 






Tja, ich durfte auch _so nebenbei_ mitmachen und es war absolut top!

@Hardy: Vielen vielen Dank! Toll gemacht! 

Nach solchen Top Organisationen müsste man einen Berufwechsel nicht kategorisch ausschliessen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wie arbeitet man nun den MTB-Urlaub in der Schweiz im Forum auf   

Eines auf jeden Fall schon einmal vorweg: Ihr habt alle dazu beigetragen, dass die ganze Sache eine richtig gute Geschichte geworden ist   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> wie arbeitet man nun den MTB-Urlaub in der Schweiz im Forum auf


hoi hardy
glaub eine frage war: wie kommen wir cool nach blumenstein,
schreib das mal für die nächsten ferien
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sieht man hier ganz gut,
foto ist oberhalb der wasserscheide aufgenommen,
in der linkskurve ist der gürbefall, weiter bis zum bruch,
links ab, den weg kann man gut erkennen (nicht den grossen im hintergrund), dann wieder links und unten rechts ab, links ist asphalt.
Hoffe ihr hattet doch noch schöne Tage.
Leider    euch der regen nicht wirklich, der ist nämlich hiergeblieben


----------



## FranG (22. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> wie arbeitet man nun den MTB-Urlaub in der Schweiz im Forum auf


Vielleicht eher mit Fahren statt mit Schreiben: Wie wäre es mit einer gemeinsamen Tour, um die Form zu erhalten?   



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> Eines auf jeden Fall schon einmal vorweg: Ihr habt alle dazu beigetragen, dass die ganze Sache eine richtig gute Geschichte geworden ist
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


War ja auch ganz einfach bei der perfekten Organisation!!!
Vielen Dank nochmals, auch an Jonas

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch einigermaßen gutes Wetter. Mikkaels Fotos sehen ja ziemlich heftig aus, was das Gelände betrifft...


@Herrn Sonntag
Wie war das denn so am Sonntag?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## on any sunday (22. August 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch einigermaßen gutes Wetter. Mikkaels Fotos sehen ja ziemlich heftig aus, was das Gelände betrifft...
> 
> 
> @Herrn Sonntag
> ...



Wollen wir doch den armen Hardy unterstützen und was schreiben.

Tja, das mit dem Wetter war so eine Sache. Wir hatten noch 3 gute Tage, über den Samstag schweigen wir lieber.   

Und da der Sonntag genauso aussah wie das Fenster Ausblick Foto von mikkael, habe ich auch schweren Herzens auf einen Start an der Cristalp verzichtet. In meinem Alter finde ich 9 Grad und Regen am Start nicht so prickelnd, Schneefallgrenze um die 2000 m hat mich auch nicht motiviert. So weit ich es mitbekommen habe, wurde der Marathon aber auch abgebrochen, schade.  

Aber es war ja nicht so, das man in der Schweiz keinen Spaß gehabt hat.







Den besten Tag habe ich aber dummerweise mit dem (Nimm noch das Fahrzeug, was am meisten Spaß macht; das mit Motor copyright (Enrgy)) zum Reifenrundfahren und Dickschiffärgern benutzt. Die Aussichten waren aber nicht häßlich und 450 km und 10.000 HM sind auch zusammengekommen.  





















Am Sonntag haben wir dann nur noch Driving Miss mikkael nachgespielt, der die Fahrt ja auch äußerst korrekt dargestellt hat.   

Lob nochmals an den Oberschweizer Hardy.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

dann will ich mal anfangen und die MTB-Woche in der Schweiz aufarbeiten. Angefangen hat es am Samstag, den 13.08.2005. Dort ging es auf die Singletrails rund um das Waldhaus:





Vom Waldhaus ging es zunächst hoch nach Schwarzenbühl, über Selital nach Süftenen, um dann den Anstieg zum Schüpfenflue (1720) in Angriff zu nehmen. 

Die letzten 150 Höhenmeter mussten dann zu Fuß genommen werden. Klingt jetzt harmlos, war es aber nicht   Es waren harte 150 Höhenmeter. Es zeigte sich schon direkt am Anfang der Woche, dass ein Bike wesentlich besser zu fahren ist, als es zu tragen. Das war dann das erste Learning  

Dafür entschädigte uns der herrliche Rundumblick und die Rückfahrt über Singletrails nach Süftenen. Ich glaube, dass bis heute nur wenigen bewusst ist, dass es links vom Singletrail ca. 100-150 Meter senkrecht bergup ging   

Von Süftenen ging es dann Richtung Ottenleuenbad zum Horbüelpass (1575), um dann einen Singletrail Richtung Riffenmatt zu nehmen, um dann zum Waldhaus zurückzufahren. 

Dadurch dass einige flotte Jungs unterwegs waren und der Tourenguide nur hinterherhecheln konnte, ersparten wir uns dann den Übergang zum Horbüelpass über die Pfyffe. Naja, es war dann aus heutiger Sicht wohl eher ein glücklicher Umstand   

An dem Nachmittag sind dann 620 Höhenmeter und 15,9 Kilometer zusammengekommen.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

am Sonntag, den 14.08.2005, ging es dann trotz schlechter Wetteraussichten auf zur Wetterscheide, um dort ein paar nette Erfahrungen zu machen   





Um uns den Schotteraufstieg kurz nach Süftenen zu sparen, sind wir über die Fahrstrasse an der Gantrischhütte vorbei zur Wasserscheide gefahren. Der kräftige Wind hätte uns schon warnen sollen. Aber kampferprobte Feierabendbiker aus dem Bergischen Land lassen sich da von nichts abhalten   

Die nächste Passage war dann etwas richtig leckeres. Von der Wasserscheide ging es nach Obernüftenen. Dank [email protected] sparten wir uns dann den Leiterepass und fuhren Richtung Gustiberg, um dann über Oberwirtenen und die Tschingelhütte in den Tiefengraben hineinzufahren. 

Den Teil habe ich auf der Karte nicht dokumentiert, da einigen von uns die Sache unvergesslich bleiben wird. Wildniss, Kälte und Nässe erwarteten uns. Hier gibt es nun das zweite und dritte Learning: "Mit dem Wetter ist in den Bergen nicht zu spassen, nehme die passende Kleidung mit ! Wenn es in die Wildniss geht, lasse besser Dein 17 Kg-Bike in der Garage !"

Wir sind dann bei übelsten Wetter zurück zum Gurnigellberghaus, um dann über den Forstweg von der Wasserscheide nach Süftenen zum Waldhaus zurückzufahren. Der Zustand einiger von uns war dann doch recht bedenklich. Was machte eigentlich der Biker mit angezogenen Bikeklamotten unter der heissen Dusche  

Aber so wahr es dann im Waldhaus. Anstatt dann einige unserer charmanten und reizenden Wandersfrauen in der Dusche anzutreffen, musste ich dann mit dem Anblick des eben ober erwähnten Bikers fertig werden   

32,1 Kilometer und 1110 Höhenmeter konnten dann als Eckdaten für die Runde eingetragen werden. 

Im nächsten Jahr werden wir die Runde leicht modifizieren. Dann werden wir noch einen Abstecher nach Schwefelbergbad einbauen und sparen uns den Ausflug in den Tiefengraben.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

Montag, den 15.08.2005 gab es dann aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen den ersten bikefreien Urlaubstag. Damit stellten wir dann gnadenlos unsere Lernfähigkeit unter Beweis (vgl. Learning 2). Daraus nun das vierte Learning abzuleiten "Biker sind lernfähig" würde uns nicht gerecht werden und wäre vollkommen übertrieben. Die Gabe der Lernfähigkeit galt nur für einen kleinen Moment   

Der Montag wurde dann für verschiedene Aktivitäten genutzt. Da das jedoch nicht in meiner Verantwortung lag, wären hier andere aufgefordert, Stellung zu nehmen.

Aber auch hier gab es etwas zu lernen: "Möchtest Du Bowle trinken und hast keinen Sekt zur Herstellung, brauchst Du nur zwei Dinge zum Glück: die Telefonnummer von Juchhu und Sodaclub !"

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Enrgy (22. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarzenbühl, Selital, Süftenen, Schüpfenflue, Ottenleuenbad, Horbüelpass, Riffenmatt, Pfyffe, Gantrischhütte, Obernüftenen, Gustiberg, Oberwirtenen, Tschingelhütte, Gurnigellberghaus, Schwefelbergbad...


to be continued...  

Mein Gott, muß man da einen 4-wöchigen Sprachkurs absolvieren, um sich auf den Karten zurechtzufinden oder gar einen Einheimischen fragen zu können?? ([email protected] zählt nicht, der kommt selber ausm Flachland)  
Jaja, ohne GPS wärt ihr wohl hoffnungslos aufgeschmissen gewesen  

Bin ja gespannt, was für Stilblüten an Ortsnamen hier noch in den nächsten Berichten auftauchen  

Gut, daß alle trotz teilweise widriger Umstände ihren Spaß hatten und wohlbehalten wieder da sind!

Wir waren auch nicht untätig und haben dann glatt in 3 Touren soviel HM geschafft wie ihr an einem halben Tag  

Es gibt dafür einen geilen neuen Trail an der Sengbachtalsperre, ein echtes Kleinod für unsere Gegend, etwas mehr als 1km lang und ständig leicht bergab.  

Bis die Tage mal zum nächsten Nightride oder so...

Gruß Volker


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> to be continued...
> Mein Gott, muß man da einen 4-wöchigen Sprachkurs absolvieren, um sich auf den Karten zurechtzufinden oder gar einen Einheimischen fragen zu können?? ([email protected] zählt nicht, der kommt selber ausm Flachland)
> Jaja, ohne GPS wärt ihr wohl hoffnungslos aufgeschmissen gewesen


Da gibt's nix und wo es nix gibt wen willste fragen,
das macht die Sache so reizvoll. Schade das es überhaupt GPS gibt.

Das die Jungs immer mit dem Bike Berge besteigen müssen,
ist mir aber auch ein Rätsel?

Schöne Geschichte Hardy, ich komm gut mit, erzähl mal weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FranG (22. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> to be continued...
> Mein Gott, muß man da einen 4-wöchigen Sprachkurs absolvieren, um sich auf den Karten zurechtzufinden oder gar einen Einheimischen fragen zu können?? ([email protected] zählt nicht, der kommt selber ausm Flachland)
> Jaja, ohne GPS wärt ihr wohl hoffnungslos aufgeschmissen gewesen


Nicht zu vergessen: Schüpfenflue und TÜDELÜ (hicks!)   

Spass beiseite: Unsere beiden Guides haben komplett OHNE die ganze Elektroknechterei durch die Gegend gelotst. Hat bis auf einen kleinen Ausflug ins Unterholz des wildesten Schweizer Regenwaldes sehr gut funktioniert. 

Frank


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt's nix und wo es nix gibt wen willste fragen,
> das macht die Sache so reizvoll. Schade das es überhaupt GPS gibt.
> 
> Das die Jungs immer mit dem Bike Berge besteigen müssen,
> ...


 
In den Bergen ist genaue Ortskenntnis durch nichts zu ersetzen. Wenn Dir die Ortkenntnis fehlt, gibt es halt eine vor die Nuss. Du darfst Dich schon auf meinen letzten Tourbericht freuen   

Übrigens habe ich dort unten überlegt, ob ich für Euch Schweizer mal eine Woche Mountainbiker hier in NRW anbieten sollen. Das Motto würde lauten: alles fahrbar und keine Kuhweiden !!!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt dafür einen geilen neuen Trail an der Sengbachtalsperre, ein echtes Kleinod für unsere Gegend, etwas mehr als 1km lang und ständig leicht bergab.
> 
> Bis die Tage mal zum nächsten Nightride oder so...
> 
> Gruß Volker



In den nächsten Tagen steige ich wieder ein. Ich muss erst einmal abwarten, was mich im Büro erwartet :-(

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

am Dienstag, den 16.08.2005, sind konnten wir dann wieder Mountainbiken. Dazu teilte sich am Morgen erst einmal die Spreu vom Weizen. 

Gruppe "On Any Sunday" liess es sich nicht nehmen, vom Waldhaus die geplante Runde zu fahren. Gruppe "Hardy_aus_K" begann die Tour in Zollhaus. Treffpunkt war dann in Sangernboden. Was die Koordination betrifft, waren wir perfekt abgestimmt. Nicht einmal fünf Minuten mussten die Gruppen aufeinander warten.

Zu On Any Sundays Streckenführung kann ich nichts sagen, nur dass unheimlich viel über Kuhwiesen gesprochen wurde, kann ich hier vermerken   

Ab Sangernboden ging es dann erst einmal den Muscherenschlund hinauf. Ziel war der Übergang Salxmatt zwischen Kaiseregg und Hoberg. Hier hatten wir dann unseren ersten großen Anstieg. Es ging von Zollhaus (871) bis auf Slaxmatt (1637) kräftig hinauf. Das sind dann knapp 800 Höhenmeter auf 11 Kilometer. Auch hier wieder jede Menge zu lernen: 800 Höhenmeter am Stück sind anders als 800 Höhenmeter im Bergischen ! Gehe langsam an, dann hast Du am Ende auch noch Kraft für den Schlussanstieg !

Letztlich sind wir alle aber recht flüssig hochgekommen. Das war schon in Ordnung. Die Ehre wurde gerettet. Ab Salxmatt ging es dann durch die Riggisalp nach Untere Euschel. Grundsätzlich gute Singletrails, wenn nicht die Kuh******** wäre. Mein Fazit: Beschwere Dich nicht über deutschen Matsch, wenn Du weisst, was die Schweizer Mountainbiker beim Biken so abbekommen !

Unsere Übermotivierten sind dann noch den Rest zum Euschelpass hochgefahren. Für den Rest ging es runter zum Schwarzsee. Das war ein Fehler. Der Euschelpass sollte auf jeden Fall mitgenommen werden. Dort eröffnet sich ein sehr schöner Blick nach Süden. 

Naja, man kann nicht immer gewinnen. Da sich jeder mal irrt, bleibt die Sache spannend. Mit beiden Torguide besteht immer die Möglichkeit, ins Niemandsland zu geraten. Es nützt also nichts, ständig auf einen der beiden zu setzen   Hier gibt es nur die bekannte Weisheit: verlässt Du Dich auf andere, bist Du verlassen !

Nachdem sich dann die Gruppen am Schwarzsee wieder getroffen haben, ging es dann nach Zollhaus zurück. Der Seeschlund ist bestimmt eines der schönsten Singletrails, die wir dort gefahren sind. Endlich mal ein Singletrail, der flüssig zu fahren war.

Wenn da mal nicht die vielen rutschigen Steine und Brücken wären. Leider hat es dort den einer oder anderen erwischt. Letztlich sind wir aber alle aufrecht in Zollhaus angekommen.

Nachdem wir die knappen Plätze in Volkers Hightech-Spaßmobil zugeteilt hatten, nahm der Rest per Bike den Rückweg zum Waldhaus in Angriff. Auch hier wieder muss ich passen. Scheint aber auch sehr lehrreich gewesen zu sein   





Die Tour in der Weichei-Variante hatte dann eine Länge von 25,9 Kilometer. Es mussten 940 Höhenmeter überwunden werden.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (22. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

am Mittwoch, dem 17.08.2005, ging es dann zum Bikeparcours. Um es direkt vorweg zu nehmen. Die Tour war technisch gesehen der Höhepunkt.

Es ging von Plaffeien zunächst hoch zum Schwyberg. Nachdem wir dann Delgado eingefangen hatten. Vorabredet hatten wir uns ins Plaffeien, er interpretierte Zollhaus auch als Plaffeien. Das war auch durchaus richtig, da Zollhaus zur Gemeinde Plaffeien gehört. So bekammen wir dann dauernd Anrufe, dass er in einer Sekunde in Zollhaus ist und zwei Minuten später in Plaffeien. Ich kann nur sagen: Der Mann ist schnell !

Der Schwyberg war dann konditionell der Knackpunkt. Wir haben dort gut 700 Höhenmeter auf 7 Kilometer überwunden. Durchschnittlich 10% sind schon heftig. Ich musste dort auf meine alte Technik "Ride and Walk" umstellen. Erwartungsgemäß erntete ich nur Hohn und Spott. Fakt ist: ich war nicht der letzte, der oben angekommen ist !





Neben der herrlichen Aussicht, die wir dann geniessen konnten, folgte dann 800 Höhenmeter Singletrail. Natürlich könnte ich mich jetzt feiern lassen, aber es war wohl doch auch viel Glück dabei, dass wir einen technisch anspruchsvollen Weg zum Start in den Bikeparcour gefunden haben. Aber trotzdem, an der Stelle erwarte ich Beifall für die navigatorische Leistung   

Der dann folgende Bikeparcour war ein Knaller. Da hatten wir mächtig Spaß ! 
Zum Abschluss des Tages sind wir noch in den Bikepark gefahren und haben einige Testrunden gedreht. 

Bisher haben wir jeden Tag etwas gelernt. Am Mittwoch haben wir dann einfach Urlaub gehabt. Das muss dann auch mal sein   

Zusammengekommen sind 23,8 Kilometer und 860 Höhenmeter.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## volker k (22. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Neben der herrlichen Aussicht, die wir dann geniessen konnten, folgte dann 800 Höhenmeter Singletrail. Natürlich könnte ich mich jetzt feiern lassen, aber es war wohl doch auch viel Glück dabei, dass wir einen technisch anspruchsvollen Weg zum Start in den Bikeparcour gefunden haben. Aber trotzdem, an der Stelle erwarte ich Beifall für die navigatorische Leistung
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy








































Gruß

Volker



P.S.: Tüdelü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

am Donnerstag, den 18.08.2005, war dann für mich bikemäßig Ruhetag. Ich bin in das Jungfrau-Gebiet gefahren, um dort bei einer überschaubaren Wanderung einfach nur die Landschaft zu geniessen.

Ich nutze natürlich die Möglichkeit, Informationen für eine mögliche Biketour zu sammeln. Zum Männlichen führt inzwischen ein Asphaltweg hoch. Der Übergang von Männlichen zur Kleinen Scheidegg ist zwar von Touristen überlaufen, aber dafür fahrbar ist.

Fleissiger waren da On Any Sunday, Delgado und MTB-Kao, die die La Berra/Euschelpass-Runde gefahren sind. Nach MTB-Kao Aussagen zu urteilen, war das dann eine ausgewachsenen Männertour   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## hardy_aus_k (23. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

am Freitag, den 19.08.2005, gab es dann leider für mich wetterbedingt bikemäßig schon den Abschluss.

Nachdem ich dann Mikkael in Schwarzenburg eingesammelt habe, ging es direkt auf die Gantrich-Runde. Von Waldhaus ging es zunächst die bekannte Strecke über Asphalt zur Wasserscheide. Dann ging es hoch zum Leiterepass (1905). Ab Obernüftenen war Uphill nichts mehr zu machen. Wer sein Bike liebt, der schiebt   

Damit aber nicht genug. Zwar stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt, aber auch die Strecke zwischen Leiterepass (1905) und Morgetenpass (1959) war nicht fahrbar   Als Erfahrung würde ich hier mitnehmen: Es gibt einfach Touren, die man besser zu Fuß durchführt !

Ein wenig sind wir dann mit der Abfahrt vom Morgetenpass (1959) zur unteren Gantrichhütte (1415) entschädigt worden. Das erste Stück bis zur Chummilihütte war richtig klasse. Zurück zum Waldhaus ging es dann über die Wassrscheide und unter dem Schüpfenflue entlang.





Das Resultat unserer Bemühungen waren dann 23,3 Kilometer und 950 Höhenmeter.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Vertexto (23. August 2005)

Die Tour in der Weichei-Variante hatte dann eine Länge von 25,9 Kilometer. Es mussten 940 Höhenmeter überwunden werden.

Gruß
Hardy[/QUOTE]



Hallo ,
die nicht Weichei-Variante hatte eine länge von 47,74 Km und es sind 
1611 Hm zusammen gekommen.
Gruß Gerd


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

hier gibt es endlich mal jemand, der sich traut, ein ehrliches Feedback zu geben:

"... Der Urlaub hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Immer ging es nur bergab oder auf. Dann hatte ich ein 5 Sterne Hotel erwartet mit allem drum und dran. Und was war??? Ich mußte spülen, putzen auf einer Matratze schlafen. Dann die Leute alle total unsympatisch.

Positiv: Die Musik war abends schön leise oder aus und ein nettes Baby hat mich immer in den Schlaf geschrien. 

Ich werde am 1.10 kommen aber nicht bei Dir schlafen. Werde die Mädels dann alle mit zu mir nehmen, damit Du in deinem Alter nicht um den Schlaf gebracht wirst und nicht so sehr dein Herz Kreislaufsystem belastet ..."

Das konnte ich einfach nicht für mich behalten   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> hier gibt es endlich mal jemand, der sich traut, ein ehrliches Feedback zu geben:
> 
> ...



Dann können wir ja hoffen, das Typen wie der bei einer eventuellen Wiederholung nicht mehr mitfahren, echt unsympatisch und nur am quengeln.   

Ich werde mich nie wieder über das Wetter in der Schweiz beschweren. Da haben wir ja letzte Woche noch Glück gehabt. Zufahrt nach Grindelwald, Susten, Grimsel etc. gesperrt. Brienzer See hat sich verdoppelt, Bern säuft ab und Thun ist bestimmt auch reichlich feucht. Wo man letzte Woche noch langefahren ist, nur noch Wasser oder Schlamm.

Wollte Freund Lars nicht noch nach Engelberg? Heute morgen haben sie im Radio gesagt, das die dort Eingeschlossenen heute wieder freikommen. 

Aus der Anstalt Waldhaus konnte man wenigstens noch fliehen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2005)

@On Any Sunday

Unseren MTB-Kao trifft es auch doppelt hart, erst mit Delgado und Dir eine Tour fahren zu müssen und dann das Unwetter in Engelberg   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. August 2005)

FYI ...
... falls es euch interesiert, was (fast) zeitgleich etwas weiter östlich in der Schweiz los war ...   
Klickst du hier


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> FYI ...
> ... falls es euch interesiert, was (fast) zeitgleich etwas weiter östlich in der Schweiz los war ...
> Klickst du hier



Das interessiert hier kein Schwein.


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> hier gibt es endlich mal jemand, der sich traut, ein ehrliches Feedback zu geben:
> 
> ...



Ehrliches Feedback ... hmm ...

- da mein Baby das Lauteste war kann ich mich nur über die laute Musik und den lauten Volker   beschweren.

- Das Haus ist halt was hellhörig  .

- Wetter war super. Hatte nur die falschen Utensilien mit. Nächstes mal mit Schwimmflügelchen und Wasserball.

- Alkohol war zu viel (und kein Weichei-Gesabbere jetzt, Volker  ).
Schlage für's nächste Mal vor, Alkoholika und Lebensmittel (nein nicht das Gleiche) zu trennen. Habe keine Lust mehr die ganzen Urlaubs-Alkoholiker freizuhalten.

- Training (?) Vergessen wir's. Hatte eh' mein Hobby aufgegeben  .
Mache nur noch Dinge die Spaß machen.

- Besonderen Dank noch mal an die Frauenversteher Gerd, Frank und Lars.

Und jetzt Spaß bei Seite:

Samstag gibt's 'ne Trail Tour in Altenberg (siehe LMB) um die gute Form nicht verkommen zu lassen   

Für Volker ist die Teilnahme Pflicht (hat gequengelt) für alle anderen freiwillig.
Spaßbremsen und *********** sind ausgeschlossen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. August 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das interessiert hier kein Schwein.


Ok, dann lese ich den Schei$$ hier ab sofort und rückwirkend auch nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrliches Feedback ... hmm ...
> 
> - da mein Baby das Lauteste war kann ich mich nur über die laute Musik und den lauten Volker   beschweren.
> 
> ...



Damit bin ich wohl aus dem Rennen raus   

Im Alter lassen die Sinnesorgane nach, damit muss die Musik eine gewisse Mindestlautstärke habe, damit ich sie wahrnehme. Auf Musik im Urlaub möchte ich nicht verzichten  

Die Kassentrennung nach alkoholischen Getränken und Lebensmittel ist zu komplex für mich  

Ich bin aber gerne bereit, an Euch die zwei oder drei Euro pro Tag auszuzahlen, Zustimmung der anderen Mitfaher vorausgesetzt  

Wenn ich 10 Sfr für Übernachtung bezahle, kann ich einen Mindeststandard erwarten. Da habe ich Euch wohl über den Tisch gezogen   

Wenn ich in die Nordalpen fahre und an fünf Tagen in der Woche gutes Wetter habe, bin ich zufrieden. In den Verhandlungen mit dem Wettergott war einfach nicht mehr herauszuholen. Ich bin der falsche Mann am falschen Platz   

Die Qualitäten als Frauenversteher sind bei mir nur sehr eingeschränkt vorhanden    

Im Urlaub war es eine überraschende Erkenntnis, dass ich nicht richtig mithalten konnte und damit Delgados Trainingsvorhaben durchgekreuzt habe   

Zukünftige Rentenzahler haben ganz klar Vorrang vor aktuellen Steuerzahlern   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. August 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe am Montag schon einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben. Just in dem Moment als ich den Eintrag posten wollte wurde der Server in Engelberg dank der anhaltenden Regenfälle geflutet und mein Post somit weggespült. 

Ich denke der ein oder andere hat es in den Nachrichten verfolgt was in der Schweiz los ist. Nach 2 Tagen ohne Strom sind wir heute mit dem Heli ausgeflogen worden und dann mit dem Zug zurück nach Köln. Auto steht samt Gepäck noch in Engelberg. Was noch schlimmer ist: das Bike leider auch    

Das ein erster kleiner Zwischenbericht. Da auch mein Ciclo und Laptop in der Schweiz geblieben sind kann ich auch momentan weder Höhenprofile noch Bilder posten.

So long
Lars


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2005)

@ Lars

uiui, das hört sich ja nicht so dolle an! So ganz ohne Hab und Gut per Heli da rauszukommen - ich glaub, in der Situation kann man ein bischen erahnen, wie sich die Betroffenen dort fühlen.
Hauptsache, deine Klamotten sind halbwegs sicher untergebracht.

Und wenn nicht, das schwimmt dann in 10 Tagen alles durch Köln, kannst die Sachen dann ja rausfischen  

PS: ohne Bike wäre ich nicht in den Heli gestiegen, und fürn Fuffi hätte er dich sicher auch auf nen geilen Berg geflogen und du hättest noch ne klasse Abfahrt machen können


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Auto steht samt Gepäck noch in Engelberg. Was noch schlimmer ist: das Bike leider auch
> So long
> Lars



Hab grad bei 10 vor 10 gesehn das sie eine Notstrasse bauen wollen
2-3 wochen rechnen sie
http://www.sfdrs.ch/system/frames/news/10vor10/index.php


----------



## hardy_aus_k (26. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad bei 10 vor 10 gesehn das sie eine Notstrasse bauen wollen, 2-3 wochen rechnen sie



Ich glaube nicht, dass das die Nachricht ist, die unser MTB-Kao hören wollte    

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. August 2005)

@[email protected]
den meldungen wegen der straße glaube ich nicht. zuerst hieß es bis freitag, dann bis sonntag, dann 4-6 wochen... es hängt von zu vielen unsicheren faktoren ab um eine prognose stellen zu können, daher warte ich einfach ab. und selbst wenn es eine notstraße geben wird weiß man noch immer nicht wer da überhaupt fahren darf.

@energy
theoretisch hätte ich das bike mit ausfliegen können, hätte ich auch gemacht wenn ich nicht gerade mit unserer 8 monate alten tochter unterwegs gewesen wäre.


----------



## [email protected] (26. August 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected]
> den meldungen wegen der straße glaube ich nicht. zuerst hieß es bis freitag, dann bis sonntag, dann 4-6 wochen... es hängt von zu vielen unsicheren faktoren ab um eine prognose stellen zu können, daher warte ich einfach ab. und selbst wenn es eine notstraße geben wird weiß man noch immer nicht wer da überhaupt fahren darf.



Du hast es wahrscheinlich auch von oben gesehen und dir ein bild gemacht,
denke auch das ist die optimische Version, wie läuft das eigentlich weiter,
versichert, springt da eine versicherung ein?


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. August 2005)

von oben sah es wirklich grausam aus. ist doch etwas anderes als es "nur" im fernsehen zu sehen. hauptsache es sind keine menschen zu schaden gekommen, alles andere lässt sich regeln. nur die rückfahrt hat uns 600 franken gekostet, zahlt keine versicherung. mit etwas glück lässt sich der adac auf eine kulanzregelung ein.


----------



## [email protected] (26. August 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> mit etwas glück lässt sich der adac auf eine kulanzregelung ein.


Wünsch Dir schon mal viel Glück dafür,
rechts der Weg an der Engelbergeraa von Grafenort aus, ist der eigentlich
komplett verschwunden, bin den mal gefahren. Weisste da was drüber.
War wahrscheinlich der alte Weg nach Engelberg.
siehe hier
http://www.liebing.ch/bike/luzern/rugghubel.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (26. August 2005)

Hi Lars,

hab gestern die Bilder von Engelberg in Sat1 gesehen.

Die Zufahrtstraße hat's den Hang runtergespült.

Glaube nicht wirklich an eine Notstraße in 1-2 Wo. (laut Sat1 Reporter).

Steht dein Astra auch *im * Wasser oder ist er trocken geblieben?

Grüß' die Familie & alles Gute.


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. August 2005)

@michael
ja, der wagen steht immerhin im trockenen. mir haben auch schon mehrere freunde hier zuhause ihren angeboten. jetzt bekomme ich erst einmal vorübergehend den von meinem vater. wegen der straße kann ich nur abwarten. ärgerlich ist halt vorallem da jetzt das wetter super wird und ich kein bike hier habe     gehöre leider nicht zu den leuten mit zweitdrittundviertbikes


----------



## mikkael (27. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> ..Wenn ich 10 Sfr für Übernachtung bezahle, kann ich einen Mindeststandard erwarten. Da habe ich Euch wohl über den Tisch gezogen..


Kritik mit Gewalt?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. August 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Kritik mit Gewalt?



Ich wollte nur meine kaufmännischen Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen !

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## FranG (29. August 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @michael
> ja, der wagen steht immerhin im trockenen. mir haben auch schon mehrere freunde hier zuhause ihren angeboten. jetzt bekomme ich erst einmal vorübergehend den von meinem vater. wegen der straße kann ich nur abwarten. ärgerlich ist halt vorallem da jetzt das wetter super wird und ich kein bike hier habe     gehöre leider nicht zu den leuten mit zweitdrittundviertbikes


Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. 
Wenn Du einen Wagen findest, das Rad abzuholen, hätte ich da was für dich!

Frank


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2005)

FranG schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl.
> Wenn Du einen Wagen findest, das Rad abzuholen, hätte ich da was für dich!
> 
> Frank




Macht so eine Autorückholung nicht der ADAC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (29. August 2005)

@franG
so war das nicht gemeint  aber danke für's angebot. werde ggf. darauf zurück kommen  habe übrigens ganz gute bilder von der bikepark-tour. musst du dich mal an hardy wenden oder warten, mein laptop ist ja auch noch in der schweiz 

@enrgy
wenn das auto defekt wäre oder ein personenschaden entstanden wäre, dann ja. aber da ja "nix passiert" ist habe ich keinen anspruch drauf. ich versuche es trotzdem irgendwie auf kulanz zu erreichen. wenn ich glück habe kann jemand vom hotel das auto zurückfahren.


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @enrgy
> wenn das auto defekt wäre oder ein personenschaden entstanden wäre, dann ja. aber da ja "nix passiert" ist habe ich keinen anspruch drauf. ich versuche es trotzdem irgendwie auf kulanz zu erreichen. wenn ich glück habe kann jemand vom hotel das auto zurückfahren.



Is ja blöd. Ich erinnere mich nur ans Lawinenunglück von Galtür vor ein paar JAhren, da wurden die Autos den Leuten auch hinterhergebracht. Aber kann natürlich sein, daß das nur bei den von dir geschilderten Umständen eintritt.
Hauptsache, euch ist nix wieter passiert!


----------



## juchhu (29. August 2005)

Tach zusammen,

"Juchhu!"  , ich bin beliebt   ,
ich habe gerade eine Postkarte aus der Schweiz bekommen
und zwar ohne Wasserschäden. 












Vielen Dank für die Karte und die netten Grüße sowie für die nette, liebevoll Darstellung des SodaStream-Experten. 

Dank an Mikkael, Hardy, Michael (@Delgado), Lars (i.A. ) und Mr. X (dessen Signatur ich nicht entziffern kann ) sowie an alle anderen ,
die unterschrieben hätten, wenn noch genügend Platz zum Erkennen der Zeichnung übrig geblieben wäre (bzw. wenn deren Stolz sie nicht daran gehindert hätte).  

VG Martin

PS: Nächstes Jahr findet der Schweizevent hoffentlich mit mir statt, wenn ich mit darf?!


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2005)

Eine passendere Karte hättet ihr echt nicht finden können  

Unter dem Schiff liegt doch normalerweise ein Campingplatz, oder?


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Jahr findet der Schweizevent hoffentlich mit mir statt, wenn ich mit darf?!



Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn es bei Dir passen würde    

Jeder Mitstreiter, dem es Vergnügen macht, das Hauptfeld vor sich herzutreiben, ist willkommen   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (29. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen, wenn es bei Dir passen würde


 
Ich mich auch.  



			
				hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder Mitstreiter, dem es Vergnügen macht, das Hauptfeld vor sich herzutreiben, ist willkommen
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


 
Es ist besser, dem Hauptfeld hinterherzufahren und den Weg zu kennen, als vorne wegzufahren und an jeder Weggabelung-/kreuzung auf den Guide warten zu müssen. Dieses ständig 'stop and go' nervt doch. 

Ich bin zufrieden, wenn ich nicht vom Bike absteigen muss, und Geschwindigkeit interessiert mich nur im Downhill. 

Man sieht sich, vielleicht zu einer kleinen Königsforst-Wahner-Heide-Nightridetour?

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist besser, dem Hauptfeld hinterherzufahren und den Weg zu kennen, als vorne wegzufahren und an jeder Weggabelung-/kreuzung auf den Guide warten zu müssen



Wer behauptet hier, der Guide kennt den Weg ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (29. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Wer behauptet hier, der Guide kennt den Weg ?
> 
> Gruß
> Hardy


 
Ich, wenn ich der Guide bin, also zumindest die grobe Richtung. 

VG Martin


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. August 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich, wenn ich der Guide bin, also zumindest die grobe Richtung.



Die Richtung kenne ich auch immer, daran hat es nicht gelegt. Es ist eher die Streckenführung, die den ein oder anderen hat zweifeln lassen   

Im Gegensatz zu unseren Revieren bestehen in den Alpen eigentlich kaum Orientierungsprobleme, weil es meistens klar ist, woher Du fahren musst. Es stellt sich vielmehr die Frage "Da etwa hoch   " oder "Da etwa herunter   "

Dann kommt eben dazu, dass bei uns dann Trage-/Schiebepassagen 20-30 Sekunden dauernd, in den Bergen kann es dann mal schnell 30-60 Minuten werden. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## juchhu (30. August 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Die Richtung kenne ich auch immer, daran hat es nicht gelegt. Es ist eher die Streckenführung, die den ein oder anderen hat zweifeln lassen
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu unseren Revieren bestehen in den Alpen eigentlich kaum Orientierungsprobleme, weil es meistens klar ist, woher Du fahren musst. Es stellt sich vielmehr die Frage "Da etwa hoch  " oder "Da etwa herunter  "
> 
> ...


 
Alles ungläubige Thomase  

Der Herr führte seine Schafe auf immergrüne Auen dar. 

Mann, da kann es halt mal passieren, dass da ein Geröllfeld im Wege liegt. 

Und das bisschen Schieben und Tragen lockert auch die Muskeln.
(Red' ich mir zumindestens ein, wenn ich mal wieder schieben muss. )

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (1. September 2005)

so, am 10.9. soll die behelfsstraße aus engelberg raus fertig sein und ein paar tage später kann mir wahrscheinlich jemand mein auto aus der schweiz zurückfahren     zum glück habe ich noch mein crossbike mit dem ich jetzt immer zur arbeit radel, lohnt sich ja mittlerweile richtig bei den spritpreisen


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. September 2005)

hurra mein auto ist wieder da !!!     und gleich mit natürlich das gesamte gepäck und die bikes. da ich nun auch meinen fahrradtacho zurück habe anbei die höhenprofile meiner schweiz-touren. vielleicht können mir hardy und michael ein paar punkte nennen (gipfel, orte etc.) die ich dann noch an die entsprechende stelle eintragen könnte.


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> hurra mein auto ist wieder da !!!     und gleich mit natürlich das gesamte gepäck und die bikes. da ich nun auch meinen fahrradtacho zurück habe anbei die höhenprofile meiner schweiz-touren. vielleicht können mir hardy und michael ein paar punkte nennen (gipfel, orte etc.) die ich dann noch an die entsprechende stelle eintragen könnte.



Das Profil Nr. 4 sieht interessant aus   

Spaß bei Seite.

Der erste Gipfel heißt La Berra der Zweite EuschelSpass   

Und den hatten wir dort, oder  ?


----------



## MTB-Kao (12. September 2005)

für mich war das eher der KEUCHelpass


----------

